# The Effects of Tripping



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 15, 2011)

People need to be educated on what psychedelic drugs do to you while you are TRIPPING or under the influence of them.
(such as cannabis [thc], LSD acid, DMT, magic psilocybin mushrooms, peyote, mescaline.etc. 
and ALL OTHER NATURAL OCCURRING PLANTS THAT HAVE PSYCHEDELIC PROPERTIES) 

It is important. because I think people need to know what the drug does to you before you take it.
YOU must gain knowledge of what the drug does to a human being.
(instead of taking it at high doses and being unknowledgeable of what it does ... ) 
Realize the sacred power of psychedelic drugs.

*entheogen (en-within ~ theo-God/divine ~ gen-generate)*


first you need to know what the term "psychedelic" means.
it can be a slang for "trippy" or colorful with designs...etc
but the real definition is...
mind opening 
The term psychedelic is derived from the Greek words &#968;&#965;&#967;&#942; (psyche, "soul") and &#948;&#951;&#955;&#959;&#8166;&#957; (deloun, "to manifest"), translating to "soul-manifesting".

This is important!


> -*SET AND SETTING* (who will you be tripping with and where you will be tripping)
> most, if not all, bad trips are caused because of the wrong set and setting.
> Make sure the whole duration of the trip will not be interrupted. [this is why most people turn their cell phones off and put them in a safe place before they trip]
> Once you start tripping you become more sensitive to your senses, emotions, thoughts....basically everything in your mind and around you. Make sure the people you are with are trust worthy. Everything that makes you happy can help a bad trip. Most experienced users know how to treat this. Its a simple as being a compassionate friend.
> ...



okay. lets discuss the main effects of psychedelic drugs while the person is tripping...

*-Thought process sped up (Time dilation)*
Time slows down or ceases to exist. This causes your brain to speed up. 
You think faster. Your brain receives more information under the influence of the drug and it can use more parts of the brain at one time.
A normal, sober person uses 13% of the brain at once.
when a person is under the influence of a psychedelic drug, they can use a lot more.


*-Hallucinations*
open and closed eye visuals. colors. enhancement. distortion. brightening. designs on surfaces. kaleidoscopic movement of designs on surfaces. trails and after imaging. warping. objects morphing or turning into other objects. Confusion of the senses. Altered or confused signals to the brain (hot feels cold. cold feels up. blue tastes like maple syrup.) For more info...click here


*-Increased sense of consciousness*
feeling of oceanic connectedness to the universe; blurring of boundaries between self and other. "being at one with the universe". you realize that WE ALL are universally connected through the conscience. You can have ESP experiences at high doses. You can literally hear each others thoughts without communicating through physical language. (you dont have to speak) You are more sensitive to others thoughts. even God. 
_"Let your conscience be your guide!" - jiminy cricket
"May the force be with you" - star wars_


*-Non-Stop Philosophical 'Jibber Jabber' - REALIZATION *
non stop talk about life and "why are we here"
very spiritual and everything seems to make more sense.
this happens more on higher doses or through focusing on the subject of philosophy. this is where you can learn about information you have never known about but you learn it from yourself for the first time. You feel as if God is using you as a puppet to speak the truth to others around you. People feel they "talked to God" or a higher power when these type of experiences happen.


*-Productiveness and Appreciation*
this effect wares off onto the individual to his/her sober, regular, normal life.
once the drug wares off this effect seems to stay. 
Therapeutic psychological reflection.
increase in associative & creative thinking. mental and physical stimulation. you feel you want to get all the things you need to take care of in your responsible life done. hallucinations or visuals from past trips seem to stay, not as intense but the more anyone's third eye is open, the more the visuals stay. (it seems) 
You start to appreciate the simple things in life. You start to appreciate outdoors and nature even more. You gain happiness and love. You feel you want to change your life for the better and you realize that psychedelic drugs ARE OKAY, if used correctly. 


*-Life changing spiritual experiences*
ever had a life changing event? LIFE CHANGING !?!?
no matter what kind of experience it may be, be it with psychedelic drugs or not.
a life changing event is a life changing event.
and anyone who has had a life changing event knows how powerful of an experience it can be. It can be so powerful the memories will stick with the individual forever.
this effect can be either positive or negative.



[video=youtube;nS8uEkYJheM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nS8uEkYJheM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 15, 2011)

Well done Q !!


----------



## asdf1 (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks! This all sums it up very well in an easy to read fashion. Everyone needs to understand this fully. I told someone acid changed my life, He said, "Pppft you were just on acid". Some people just don't understand.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 15, 2011)

asdf1 said:


> Thanks! This all sums it up very well in an easy to read fashion. Everyone needs to understand this fully. I told someone acid changed my life, He said, "Pppft you were just on acid". Some people just don't understand.


EXACTLY!!!

exactly bro....exactly.
=]

spread this around as it needs to be.

much love ! <3


----------



## Tenner (Jun 15, 2011)

Very nice summary HeatlessBBQ  Lots of truth in it... Give me half a dose and I`ll be up for the philosophical jibber jabber =)


----------



## BangBangNig (Jun 15, 2011)

I think this should be permanent. It can help a lot of people


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 15, 2011)

Tenner said:


> Very nice summary HeatlessBBQ  Lots of truth in it... Give me half a dose and I`ll be up for the philosophical jibber jabber =)





BangBangNig said:


> I think this should be permanent. It can help a lot of people





mescalinebandit420 said:


> i second that


thank you my family.

=]

spread this around to everyone that you know who uses psychedelics.

IT COULD CHANGE THEIR LIVES FOR THE BETTER...FOREVER.


----------



## maganza (Jun 15, 2011)

Great post.

Its very important to start with low doses, to see how it feels and gradually increase.

I remember watching a clip on youtube and this guy said most psychedelics are a preparation for DMT, the ultimate experience. This makes a lot of sense to me, just the fact of being a strong weed smoker allowed me to feel more comfortable the first time i took lsd.

Anyways i believe everyone who walks this earth should have to take psychedelics as a rite of passage and then would have to confront their mind and let the plants show them where they come from, their connection to this earth and make them realize we are one. Then there would be no war nor hate in this world. Psychedelic utopia


----------



## BangBangNig (Jun 15, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> thank you my family.
> 
> =]
> 
> ...


 Anytime someone asks what its like to trip, im definitely directing them here. It seems like you've answered so many questions in such a small thread


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 17, 2011)

thank you sir.

=]

i hope this piece gets just a as popular as Timothy Leary's information on The Psychedelic Experience based off the Tibetan Book of the Dead.

i wish i was a good friend of Timothy's while he was writting that so I could have added to the bit...

=]


ahhh well.
HELP ME SPREAD THIS BROTHERS AND SISTERS!!!!


----------



## thanks but no danks (Jun 17, 2011)

i want to do lsd soooo bad, im cravng for an actual legit trip, but im scared of a bad trip xD

this was very informative though thank you

and 57% increase because of a drug????? thats insane, we shouuld concentrate that part of it and use it to our advantage xD


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 17, 2011)

dont be afarid of a bad trip. it should be afarid of you.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 17, 2011)

thanks but no danks said:


> i want to do lsd soooo bad, im cravng for an actual legit trip, but im scared of a bad trip xD
> 
> this was very informative though thank you
> 
> and 57% increase because of a drug????? thats insane, *we shouuld concentrate that part of it and use it to our advantage* xD


you havent even done LSD and you have pointed out something VERY correct.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;RpiF3a9qsSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpiF3a9qsSM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Tenner (Jun 17, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> dont be afarid of a bad trip. it should be afarid of you.


What a statement to make! My blessings dude 

A bad trip should be afraid of the right minded tripper... It can present itself as confidently as it wants during the trip, but after the trip it will be narrowed down to the point where it lies and be eliminated  Kill the cahkharoaches


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 17, 2011)

exactely. if you will it, so shall it be. Lenin-quoted by walter in The Big Leboswki. yes!


----------



## ANC (Jun 17, 2011)

Do you wanna get high?
My favourite line for meeting interesting new people.


----------



## Karl Wills (Jun 17, 2011)

Tripping is what makes life worth living. Every time I trip I feel closer to, and I know this sounds really cliche, GOD, but it's the truth. There is just something about the visuals, the hallucinations, the spontaneity of how fast your mind moves through thoughts and how rapidly thoughts change--I LOVE tripping--which brings me to a sad dilemma and I'm more than sure that I'm not the only one with this same dilemma--where is it?????? I can't find it. I know it's in bad taste to ask but if anyone has a heart IM me I will happily travel--I'm Ohio--so if anyone is near and can offer some advice I am all ears--it would make my 2011--honest......


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 17, 2011)

Karl Wills said:


> Tripping is what makes life worth living. Every time I trip I feel closer to, and I know this sounds really cliche, GOD, but it's the truth. There is just something about the visuals, the hallucinations, the spontaneity of how fast your mind moves through thoughts and how rapidly thoughts change--I LOVE tripping--which brings me to a sad dilemma and I'm more than sure that I'm not the only one with this same dilemma--where is it?????? I can't find it. I know it's in bad taste to ask but if anyone has a heart IM me I will happily travel--I'm Ohio--so if anyone is near and can offer some advice I am all ears--it would make my 2011--honest......


i enjoy the first part of this.
but your last part is kinda sketchy


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 17, 2011)

_Where IS IT Q ??_
 






_*IT must be IN KANSAS !!*_


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Jun 17, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> *-Thought process is sped up. *
> You think faster. Your brain receives more information under the influence of the drug and it can use more parts of the brain at one time.
> A normal, sober person uses 13% of the brain at once.
> when a person is under the influence of a psychedelic drug, they can use up to 70%


Do you have a source for that? I'm not at all trying to call bullshit. I'd just be really interested in reading about this aspect in particular.

I really like the part about the philosophical jibber jabber.


----------



## Tenner (Jun 17, 2011)

Sgt. Floyd said:


> Do you have a source for that? I'm not at all trying to call bullshit. I'd just be really interested in reading about this aspect in particular.
> 
> I really like the part about the philosophical jibber jabber.


I couldn`t find the exact video but try "human brain on drugs" into Youtube. The experiment I saw used Psilocybin (on youtube) and the electromagnetic waves coming off the brain were measured and a virtual 3D image of the brain was created and coloured in where the colours indicated the EM wave strength. The video then showed a comparison between the two brains, one on drugs and one off drugs and the one on drugs was tending towards a hypercomputer  

But thats all science can explain, I mean I`m not sure if: EM wave activity=Brainpower... Signals may be misfires but in turn speed the brain up, we don`t know. But I personally really feel my brain working much much faster on psychoactive drugs  It has to make sense somehow, how can you just come up with bundles and bundles of philosophy, visions, old memories and such a high attention to detail otherwise 

They might disorientate you slightly but your damn good at what you happen to focus on! 

But I draw an important conclusion, I would love a trip this weekend  Mmmmmm


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 17, 2011)

whats gonna be your sacrament this weekend tenner?


----------



## Tenner (Jun 17, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> whats gonna be your sacrament this weekend tenner?


I havent decided yet but I have 7.5gr of magic truffles in the freezer. I want to experience the psilocybin alone so ima go with the truffles I think  I hope they are enough! Do we make tea with these things or plain munch them with peanut butter or whatever my student cupboard provides  Marmelade? lol


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 17, 2011)

i like em straight up. the taste to me is almost part of the ritual. its funny though cause i hate regular mushroom but if they got psilocybin in them, im down.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 17, 2011)

Sgt. Floyd said:


> Do you have a source for that? I'm not at all trying to call bullshit. I'd just be really interested in reading about this aspect in particular.
> 
> I really like the part about the philosophical jibber jabber.


none taken 

but i did some calculations from the movie or film What the Bleep do we Know? Down the Rabbit Hole 

and i have also had professors and have heard psychologists lecture and bring up similar statistics


i also love the philosophical jibber jabber


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 17, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> _Where IS IT Q ??_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this had A LOT of humor in it puffer.
hahaha

i love it.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;JB7jSFeVz1U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JB7jSFeVz1U[/video]


----------



## Tenner (Jun 17, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> i like em straight up. the taste to me is almost part of the ritual. its funny though cause i hate regular mushroom but if they got psilocybin in them, im down.


Yeh I ate half a small bit when I first got them, its a funny taste indeed but wouldn`t put me off one bit. It would annoy me eventually though so may get some juice to wash it all down  I hope its a strong enough dose!

Puffers on the job again! Nice ones


----------



## high|hgih (Jun 17, 2011)

I did not know that psychedelics increase your brain activity to 70%? If thats the case what the fuck?

Is there proof for that ? I always feel like I'm a genius tripping, but just it just can't be the case


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 17, 2011)

i love a warm shroom tea. it has always sent me on the best trips ive ever had from shrooms.


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks Tenner and Heatless. I watching What the Bleep do We Know now.

Puff, I love that Ode to the Brain Video.


high|hgih said:


> I did not know that psychedelics increase your brain activity to 70%? If thats the case what the fuck?
> 
> Is there proof for that ? I always feel like I'm a genius tripping, but just it just can't be the case


 That's what I'm thinking about. Do you really have more access to your brain or is your conscious mind in overdrive dealing with the things that would normally be filtered out in the "novelty" effect that is discussed by psychedelic researchers. The few trips I've had, I have usually felt more creative. Is it because whatever substance I'm on has temporarily disabled the mechanism in my mind that may filter things out that I'm predisposed to filter, whether correctly or incorrectly based on prior knowledge, before they make it to my conscious mind, or has the substance opened up other passage ways that are normally inaccessible allowing me to connect ideas that would otherwise remain isolated, like a single core processor compared to a multicore processor. 

It's times like these I wish my academic career had been steered in other directions, but there's nothing like a few rum and cokes to make you feel like your talents have been wasted. Either way it's a damn interesting subject to think about.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 17, 2011)

right. i think this is definetly one of the better threads to come up in a while. has loads of information and answers almost every good question. i wouldnt even begin to wonder how much more info could be compiled in with it. thats just amazing.great great work bro.


----------



## Tenner (Jun 17, 2011)

Sgt. Floyd said:


> Thanks Tenner and Heatless. I watching What the Bleep do We Know now.
> 
> It's times like these I wish my academic career had been steered in other directions, but there's nothing like a few rum and cokes to make you feel like your talents have been wasted. Either way it's a damn interesting subject to think about.


I don`t think anythings wasted, its all part of the trip  I`m saying this because I`m the person who develops loads of random interests and gets really good at stuff he won`t use lol People always said dude you should do "this"(one thing i did) and someone else would say do "that"(something else i did) and they always used to say I was really good and interested at it. I was too, I made my own chemistry cabinets, biology labs and tinkered with loads of electronics. I don`t think it matters, all the information gathered just contributes to the "model of life" we have  Gives us some good material to whirl around our minds and trip on


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 17, 2011)

yea. but throw a psychedlic wrench into it and watch the colors and the movements change. breathing and echoing your name-t=e=n=n=e=r= D=|||O= I=|T=!!!


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Jun 17, 2011)

I agree with none of it being an actual waste. It's just sometimes hard to prioritize when our time is so finite. There are so many roads to travel, but the nature of existence only allows a glimpse of very few.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 17, 2011)

Sgt. Floyd said:


> Thanks Tenner and Heatless. I watching What the Bleep do We Know now.
> 
> Puff, I love that Ode to the Brain Video.
> 
> ...


well one of the main effects of tripping also is
TIME DILATION

time is slowed down

is that because our minds are sped up??


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 18, 2011)

Sgt. Floyd said:


> I agree with none of it being an actual waste. It's just sometimes hard to prioritize when our time is so finite. There are so many roads to travel, but the nature of existence only allows a glimpse of very few.


your beautiful words make me think


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 18, 2011)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What IF ONE learns how to enter the 11 th Dimension .... where TIME does not exist ... ?
Would't ONE be free to travel anywhere at ALL TIME .... where ever they Please ?


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 18, 2011)

dam. she reminds me of a female version of "A Clockwork Orange". very nice puffer.


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Jun 18, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> well one of the main effects of tripping also is
> TIME DILATION
> 
> time is slowed down
> ...


That makes a lot of sense. The perception of time is relative, right?


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Jun 18, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> What IF ONE learns how to enter the 11 th Dimension .... where TIME does not exist ... ?
> Would't ONE be free to travel anywhere at ALL TIME .... where ever they Please ?


Could we exist without time? Maybe time is the 'lubrication' that allows energy to interact within space.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jun 18, 2011)

maybe time doesn't even exist.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 18, 2011)

What exists, is the 'decomposition of organic material' ... 
Humanity is ONE organism tho ... like a _serpent moving through generations_ it moves through eternity ....
Collectively "WE ARE' 4 ever !!


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 18, 2011)

we are forever a piece of the snakes skin that gets left everytime he sheds across a stick or a rock.


----------



## Tenner (Jun 18, 2011)

Sgt. Floyd said:


> Could we exist without time? Maybe time is the 'lubrication' that allows energy to interact within space.


I thought of it like that too. Time in my words is just something that makes everything happen  People get very huddled up with trying to define the term "time" but most don`t realise you can`t define anything to the absolute. Its all human words and explanations that only make sense to us, just like the primitive paintings in the caves  We try and all but at the end of the day its just playing around and fun in our own lives


----------



## BongKong420 (Jun 18, 2011)

First vote to Sticky!!!!!!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 19, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> What IF ONE learns how to enter the 11 th Dimension .... where TIME does not exist ... ?
> Would't ONE be free to travel anywhere at ALL TIME .... where ever they Please ?


i had a dream the other night...one of my favorite dreams.
i remember it quite well.
i took some LSD and I could fly.

  



Puffer Fish said:


> What exists, is the 'decomposition of organic material' ...
> Humanity is ONE organism tho ... like a _serpent moving through generations_ it moves through eternity ....
> Collectively "WE ARE' 4 ever !!









&#2330;&#2325;&#2381;&#2352;&#2306;


I love all of YOU

<3


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 19, 2011)

BongKong420 said:


> First vote to Sticky!!!!!!


that IS my goal.
i feel that is most right for this forum section.
thank YOU bongkong420 AND *ALL OF YOU* that have put a positive vibe on this thread.


who uses google.com????
type in "The Effects of Tripping" and you are basically here to THIS thread.
and the more people that read this thread, the more popular and more views it will get through GOOGLE.COM and whats not perfect for the titled to be "The Effects of Tripping"

its perfect!

the world needs to be educated.
and what could be better than AN INTERNET MACHINE AND ROLLITUP.ORG!!!


----------



## maganza (Jun 19, 2011)

We create time in order to exist  although i believe the divine realm has no such thing as time..5 minutes here might be 1000 years there.


----------



## Tenner (Jun 19, 2011)

Sgt. Floyd said:


> Could we exist without time? Maybe time is the 'lubrication' that allows energy to interact within space.


Seeing the word lubrication under that picture just takes my mind elswhere


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Jun 19, 2011)

The law of unintended consequences.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 19, 2011)

tenner said:


> seeing the word lubrication under that picture just takes my mind elswhere :d


righttt?!?!?!  

but back to the subject...

hahaha! XD


----------



## asdf1 (Jun 23, 2011)

It is so weird to see my thoughts constantly regurgitated. Honestly it freaks me out a little. Here I am thinking about time and life and the universe and everything while I'm tripping, I come on here and start talking about time. The next morning in a different thread people are saying the same things about time in a different thread.

It makes me think that this site is but a government conspiracy set up by operatives who can hear my thoughts. But what oh what is their MOTIVE.

Psychedelics are weird man. This is always the phrase that comes to mind while tripping.

Like when you realize that you cannot percieve the beginning of your life, it just always sort of WAS. And if this is true how could you be so sure it will end. You can say your life began when you were born but you can't percieve that beginning so how come we assume our life will end when we die. Now I am not talking about an after-life because that would too, assume that life ends. I mean to say that I KNOW that life is an eternal never-ending force called consiousness that will continue on after I pass.

During a trip, just as the grass appears to be growing but never gets any taller, time seems to advance but it never gets any longer.

Now, tell me you don't feel the same way...


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 23, 2011)

i dont feel the same way. haha. im just fucking with you man. psychedlics link all minds that ride the same wavelength, in my opinion. you know what they say, Great minds think alike and Psychedlics rule.


----------



## gunnerwolf (Jun 23, 2011)

thank you very much for this its very interesting information


----------



## ANC (Jun 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;mECgi4j0hDM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mECgi4j0hDM[/video]


----------



## ANC (Jun 24, 2011)

Time exists anywhere where space exists.

Time is relative to the observer though, the further away we get from something physicaly the further we move in time from each other.

To illustrate this, imagine the following;

It will be your 50th birthday in one hour exactly, 50 lightyears from earth there is an inhabited planet with super high technology.
THey have a telescope which can see even fleas on earth. Now in one hour, one of those aliens is going to look through his telescope at the exact spot where you were born 50 years go on that moment.
What he will see in one hour from now, will be your birth.

Freaky, but its just how it is, no magic, no tricks, time is not universal, your time and my time is not the same, even though it is pretty close as we are not that far appart (in the big scheme of things).
You can not have two objects occupying diffirent places, without time, and there is no time when you are one with everything.


----------



## Da'at (Jun 24, 2011)

I get your point ANC, but I believe that theory to be flawed. The alien may be observing us 50 years in the past, but he would still be living in the same time we are. All the actions would be simultaneous. Only the observations would be off. If he could peer through a wormhole instead of a telescope, then he would observe your 50th birthday party and not your birth.

And is it the existence of two objects that creates time? Or is it time that allows two objects to exist? I imagine the former. Or is it all a figment of our imagination?


----------



## ANC (Jun 24, 2011)

Da'at said:


> I get your point ANC, but I believe that theory to be flawed. The alien may be observing us 50 years in the past, but he would still be living in the same time we are. All the actions would be simultaneous. Only the observations would be off. If he could peer through a wormhole instead of a telescope, then he would observe your 50th birthday party and not your birth.
> 
> And is it the existence of two objects that creates time? Or is it time that allows two objects to exist? I imagine the former. Or is it all a figment of our imagination?


I get what you are saying but what they experience are two diffirent times, when you "see" the moon just breaking over the horison, it actualy broke over the horison 8 minutes ago. Perceived reality is not real, and very certainly not realtime. Time is diffirent for each body, a sort of independant vector.


----------



## Da'at (Jun 24, 2011)

I believe it's 8 minutes for light to travel from the sun to the earth, but that's just semantics.

The only reason that two different times are experienced, is because of the time it takes light to travel from one point to another. If light were instantaneous, then the experiences were instantaneous. That is of course, if we're basing our experience of time through our eyes. If we were to do the same with our ears, then the time differential would be much greater.

All events occur simultaneously, but cannot be observed as such. Only through the minds eye can this be "seen".


----------



## ANC (Jun 24, 2011)

If we define instantaneous as no time has elapsed i.e. 0.0 seconds, then the distance light travels in an instant is 0.0 meters or in otherwords in such a world all is one and it is infinately small.
Lol, we are saying the same thing to some extent, except one is talking about is implications and one its mechanics. I think what we aggree on is the part where the brain makes this reality (or its perception thereof, which is just as real to the observer) and the sense of time as being, well, time, and not just distance.

P.S. everything happens because it can.


----------



## Da'at (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah, we basically are. I guess I'm a nuts and bolts kinda guy. I like the technicalities of such things.

I was just thinking about it, if you create a wormhole, then you are, in theory, bending two points of space together, making their "time" the same so there would be no differential. So maybe there is something to this whole space(distance)/time thing.


----------



## Tenner (Jun 24, 2011)

Nice discussion chaps! Time to me does seem instantenous in the way your describing it Da`at but its flow does actually get effected when you reach light speed/higher speeds. This is brought about by a theory from Einstein I belive, Relativity isn`t it? My physicist friend was telling me about it  

Time is a friggin devil to define. Easy to notice, hard to understand


----------



## asdf1 (Jun 24, 2011)

this thread has taken quite the turn since the first post. Although it is all relevant.


----------



## Tenner (Jun 24, 2011)

asdf1 said:


> this thread has taken quite the turn since the first post. Although it is all relevant.


I think its relevant too. Its the "effects of tripping" on us people that can be seen first hand  The opening of the mind, the deep thinking...


----------



## Tenner (Jun 24, 2011)

LSD tends to us that there is an area of the mind which can be called Unsane.... Beyond sanity but yet not Insanity. Think of a circle with a falling split in it. At one end is Insanity... you go around the circle to Sanity and at the other end of the circle close to Insanity is Unsanity.... 

Why is it that people think it so easily... what is it about it that scares people so easily... so deepy... maybe because they are afraid that there is more to reality than they have in front of them... that there are doors they are afraid to go in and they don`t want us to go in there either because if we go in there we might learn something that they don`t know..... and that makes us a little harder to control.....

Copied from the track Rox - Lysergic Skies


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 24, 2011)

its also used in the song LSD-by Hallucinogen(Simon Posford) if my memory serves me right.


----------



## Tenner (Jun 24, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> its also used in the song LSD-by Hallucinogen(Simon Posford) if my memory serves me right.


Hahah they are spread like religious prayers


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 24, 2011)

right. except for theres truth behind those words and religion is about misguided symbolism and blind following.


----------



## Tenner (Jun 24, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> right. except for theres truth behind those words and religion is about misguided symbolism and blind following.


Yeah these words set the individual free whereas most religions confine you in their rules. But don`t forget, this is only our opinion  It is "misguided" and "blinded" according to us, but a Christian may beg to differ  However much I argued I have been viewed as blind by religious folk. If I am, then I wouldn`t know its there. If they are blind, they wouldn`t know whats out there. Interesting indeedy


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 24, 2011)

very tru. everyone has a different perspective on things like that. thats just my opinion. i mean no offense to anyone who believes otherwise.


----------



## Straight Sativa (Jun 24, 2011)

Why isn't this stickied yet??

Everyone should read this op before venturing into their first psychedelic experiences.


----------



## asdf1 (Jun 24, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> very tru. everyone has a different perspective on things like that. thats just my opinion. i mean no offense to anyone who believes otherwise.


Something tells me that not too many of the religious types are going to get offended in the HS section, let alone the rest of this site. I think everyone is entitled to believe what they feel. I believe in science. If you follow religion you give up on science at least somewhat. Following religion abandons your human sense to reason with things as all religion can be disproved by reason.

The bible teaches great morals, but I don't need to be taught morals in a book, a book that has been taken way too literally by so many people. Fundamentalists strike me as the most rediculous, the bible is extremely metaphorical, if someone reads it and takes every word of it as absolute truth than they are 100% abandoning all that makes us a unique species, the ability and need to question things and come up with our own explanations on life, the universe, and everything. 

I believe people should be good people based on the good of being good. Not to avoid some emminent punishment in the afterlife. Teaching kids to be good based on that is wrong as well. We should be good to be good. Help each other survive, for that is the one reason we are here. It is all truth proved by science. Want to know why science hasn't come up with a reason why we are here and alive. Well its because there is NO REASON for us to be here we JUST ARE. And look at the beauty in that..... think about it.... WE ARE HERE, WE ACTUALLY DO EXIST, I think.... But whether or not I actually exist, there is something there enough for me to be able to question it. And to give up questioning it to me is a sin in itself.

This is why I am against religion.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 24, 2011)

well said man. its not even so much that im against it as i just choose to overlook it.


----------



## Tenner (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah Asdf1 I could of laid out a similar rant to that but I avoid talking about religion being %100 wrong in threads which aren`t about religion. I saw people who are religious on this section before, the HS has its belivers  

Whatever you do, you can`t claim Atheism makes you BETTER than the religious. Maybe it feels better for you but I`m sure religion feels better for the religious too. Enough said


----------



## ANC (Jun 24, 2011)

tripping can make you very religious, but it will not be your parents' religion, but something far more cognicent of things within your religion, the nature of God, etc.
Spirituality is a very dangerous slope. I sometimes wish I could have more simple beliefs, or just question things less.


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Jun 24, 2011)

ANC said:


> tripping can make you very religious, but it will not be your parents' religion, but something far more cognicent of things within your religion, the nature of God, etc.
> Spirituality is a very dangerous slope. I sometimes wish I could have more simple beliefs, or just question things less.


I hear you, most def ANC. 

Though I float through the doors of perception, more questions arise than that are answered. Makes for such a busy mind. It can become exhausting.


----------



## Tenner (Jun 24, 2011)

Thats agreed, tripping turns you into a deep thinker.

Though there is a different angle to grasp for those who choose to. More questions do arise but everything is made one and answered in a sense. Depends which angle you want to focus on and how much you choose to care 

Also I find that I think too much about things and fall into paradoxes easily, less nowadays I think. Understanding so much can drive you a little nuts


----------



## asdf1 (Jun 24, 2011)

Tenner said:


> Yeah Asdf1 I could of laid out a similar rant to that but I avoid talking about religion being %100 wrong in threads which aren`t about religion. I saw people who are religious on this section before, the HS has its belivers
> 
> Whatever you do, you can`t claim Atheism makes you BETTER than the religious. Maybe it feels better for you but I`m sure religion feels better for the religious too. Enough said


I don't think Athiesm is better than Religion or vice versa. I just think that the reason for being a good person is and worse respectively. I respect the morals of the religious, I just think that they don't need the religion to be good. And that with the fact that religion means giving up science makes me against religion. I am against religion, however I do not look down on religion or disrespect it. 

To each their own. I believe in the right to believe what you wish. I just also think that the blind faith required by most mainstream religions diminishes the potential of human kind. I think eventually religion will be washed out of our society through the process of evolution. On the other hand maybe not. We will never see it in our lifetimes.

Except I have read that the current generation of humans may have the option of immortality. YES, you heard me right, science is making headway in anti aging cures. Maybe not immortality but signifigantly extending the length of your life. I don't want to live forever but 100 years is far far far too short a time to see the things that I want to see.

Edit: Just wanted to add that this thread kicks ASS! Sticky it please. The first post is a must read for every tripper and the subsesquent conversation that is following provides an insight into the mind of people that are CURRENTLY experimenting with psychedelics. Hell this thread is downright scientific.

It's interesting how many people who have never met in real life are all on the same wavelength through experimentation of many different but all too similar substances.


----------



## Tenner (Jun 24, 2011)

asdf1 said:


> I don't think Athiesm is better than Religion or vice versa. I just think that the reason for being a good person is and worse respectively. I respect the morals of the religious, I just think that they don't need the religion to be good. And that with the fact that religion means giving up science makes me against religion. I am against religion, however I do not look down on religion or disrespect it.
> 
> To each their own. I believe in the right to believe what you wish. I just also think that the blind faith required by most mainstream religions diminishes the potential of human kind. I think eventually religion will be washed out of our society through the process of evolution. On the other hand maybe not. We will never see it in our lifetimes.
> 
> Except I have read that the current generation of humans may have the option of immortality. YES, you heard me right, science is making headway in anti aging cures. Maybe not immortality but signifigantly extending the length of your life. I don't want to live forever but 100 years is far far far too short a time to see the things that I want to see.


The way your speaking/thinking you do seem to me to look a tad down on it. Forgive me if I`m wrong. 

People can be viewed by their light. There are the light people, they create the light. There are the mirror people, they reflect the light. Finally, there are the insect people and they blindly follow the light. 

I think you can only blame religion so far. A lot of "not properly religious" people use god exists as a way to not think too deeply as they don`t want to. Take religion out and they still won`t magically spring into max potential and run around researching/doing things.

Whichever idea you create, you will always have these insects blindly and improperly following the light. Thats just how it is. The ones who are following science blindly are usually the complete Hedonists  

The way your looking at religion, I could look at Rap or "Gangsta Style" and say its derailing our youth into being well.. you know what I mean. Thats not the issue though, they are going to "derail" whatever you do. They would just "derail" into other ways if the picture was something else... They don`t see a point 

Its just important that everyone does their best and plays their part. The main idea doesn`t really matter  

Or are you going the idealistic Stephen Hawking way?


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 24, 2011)

u better be careful. that cyborg proabably has sum serious pull. (not in his hands).


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Jun 25, 2011)

^XD oh BanditO XD

I just reread the OP once again.. 'tis a wonderful resource  Bravo Brother Heatless, Bravo!  I also vote for Stickiness, Indeed!


----------



## Tenner (Jun 25, 2011)

I vote for stickiness too!


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 25, 2011)

Hmm as it appears this thread JUST GOT VERY Sticky . !


----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2011)

As counter intuitive as it sounds, I have more of a problem believeing nothing exploded and made not just that which we can see and touch, but also thoughts, visions, the maze of DMT space, than believing it was made by some powerfull creator>


----------



## Tenner (Jun 25, 2011)

ANC said:


> As counter intuitive as it sounds, I have more of a problem believeing nothing exploded and made not just that which we can see and touch, but also thoughts, visions, the maze of DMT space, than believing it was made by some powerfull creator>


Agreed but I think "nothing" is a concept we created without ever proving it. How can we go ahead and claim that things were created. I don`t understand the obsession about creation. 

Lets face it, this is never going to fit our logic nicely. We either have something that always existed (fits mine best) or something that was created by a creator that always existed (a derivative of the 1st)

So what is this creator that always existed, isn`t he just the fabric of space that created everything that floats around. E.g if your a beliver in string theory wouldn`t "the creator" be the 1 dimensional basic strings? 

Now I`m on the Atheism


----------



## asdf1 (Jun 25, 2011)

Nothing does not exist. For if nothing did exist it would be defined by such things around it. Imagine nothingness. Your probably imagining a space in which there is nothing. Well what is around that space which defines the nothing. Something. Making that nothingness really something. Nothing does not exist.

Edit: One more thing.... EVERYTHING is MOVING.

LSD is one hell of a drug.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 25, 2011)

you have no idea^^^^^


----------



## asdf1 (Jun 26, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> you have no idea^^^^^


Your absolutely right. I only have one experience under my belt. I've barely scratched the surface but damn did I learn a lot.

P.S. If the mods wont sticky this than it will stay at the top through posting.


----------



## high|hgih (Jun 26, 2011)

I just had a weird thought. What if the universe was an organism. Not our kind of organism. A multi-dimentional organism that constantly grows and has intertwined thinking complexions. 

Not sure on the accuracy, but have you ever seen the picture of a brain cell compared to the 'artists depiction' of the universe? they look the exact same almost. which would mean a series of infinate loops. Still the whole 'artists depiction' kinda gives it away as bullshit


----------



## Tenner (Jun 26, 2011)

high|hgih said:


> I just had a weird thought. What if the universe was an organism. Not our kind of organism. A multi-dimentional organism that constantly grows and has intertwined thinking complexions.
> 
> Not sure on the accuracy, but have you ever seen the picture of a brain cell compared to the 'artists depiction' of the universe? they look the exact same almost. which would mean a series of infinate loops. Still the whole 'artists depiction' kinda gives it away as bullshit


Good brew!! Its a similar thing to yours I think its amazing that we have electrons rotating around atoms and we have planets rotating around stars the same way. Then galaxies rotating around other objects. What does the universe circulate around?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 1, 2011)

its all a big mystery.
unless you believe your own theories.


and those are the best theories of all


----------



## asdf1 (Jul 1, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> its all a big mystery.
> unless you believe your own theories.
> 
> 
> and those are the best theories of all


Right you are Mr. BBQ


----------



## Tenner (Jul 1, 2011)

I`m all in for beliving in the Biosphere on our planet now  I think space and time are all a distraction. The real subject that matters is the phenomenon of life


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jul 1, 2011)

I love these chats U GUYS ...


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jul 1, 2011)

its conversations like this that keep me thinking all day. thanks guys. keep em coming.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey Bandit ...
How was the 150 mg bump ?

Gotta FAX these to Berlin ...








[video=youtube;GBrB4uvJr6M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBrB4uvJr6M&feature=BFa&list=PL45606F2A3353467F&index=14[/video]

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## whileilaydying (Jul 1, 2011)

according to einstein light travels faster at the " event horizon " of a black hole. knowing this he came to the conclusion that time travel could be possible if you could get the right speed and tragectory to where you could orbit just at the edge of the event horizon long enough to not get pulled into the black hole itself and be able to leave its gravity to come back to earth. he stated that if you orbited a black hole for just 5 years you would return to an earth that had aged 100 years more than you had. you kinda have to think about light speed as a barrier. as you know you cannot travel faster than light, unles you warp space itself. so this means that the closer you get to traveling light speed you must literally " slow down time" . so figure youre on a bus moving at 99.9997 the speed of light, and you are in the back and get up to jog to the front of the bus, according to einstein, your strides in your steps, your breathing, your heart rate, blink of your eyes, everything you know as normal will slow down, i have no answers to what would occur in the human brain so close to light speeds because we all know that our very thoughts are just electronic "jolts" produced by our brains, but as far as obects and matter, it will acocording to the fundamental laws of physics have to slow down. unless like i said earlier you can warp the fabric of space itself. need another hit of some weed. lol. ive studied physics for a few years and actually traveling at light speeds and such things are my favorite subjects to dive into. just a few thoughts of your discussion of time and what not. ive only done phycs a few times, enjoyed them, just never dove into them or had a love for them like i do for weed.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jul 1, 2011)

it was great puffer. i cant wait to get sum more to really start trying different doses and effects.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 1, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> it was great puffer. i cant wait to get sum more to really start trying different doses and effects.


wait til you see the real side of FLUFF
and when the entheogen is released


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 4, 2011)

any words on any mods reading this thread???

STICKY!!!!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 5, 2011)

hey fellow rollitup buddies....

CHECK THIS OUT!
i know YOULL love it!!!!!

CLICK HERE !!!


----------



## yo yo oreo (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for this! Only having done a couple of hallucinatory substances I still consider myself new. This made me feel alot better about researching everything about a certain product before I try it, all my friends said I was 'being too serious and not having enough fun' LOL. Thanks again for this, big help to me!


----------



## high|hgih (Jul 5, 2011)

> wait til you see the real side of FLUFF
> and when the entheogen is released


Mmmmmmm...  I remember the first time I got REALLY good acid.. Nothing like the generic stuff. Albert Hoffmans.. Yummy


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jul 5, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> hey fellow rollitup buddies....
> 
> CHECK THIS OUT!
> i know YOULL love it!!!!!
> ...


 Hmmm looks familiar


----------



## asdf1 (Jul 6, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> hey fellow rollitup buddies....
> 
> CHECK THIS OUT!
> i know YOULL love it!!!!!
> ...



BAHAHAHAHAH One must read this whole thread in its entirety to understand the point. The first post sums it all up but the subsequent conversation is really what psychedelics do to a person. The shroomery just doesn't understand, they are all better than us because their site is devoted to shrooms rather than growing. Well guess what, the HS section around here is better than all of the Shroomery, so SUCK IT!


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jul 6, 2011)

hell yea. just this section could school that site like it wasnt nothing. i think of this as a family not just a section of a site. your all my brothers in hallucinogenic arms.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 6, 2011)

RIGHT ON ASDF AND MESCALINE BANDIT!!!!

so right!!!

we have a brotherhood here while they all like to whip each others DIRTY ass holes!!!


----------



## high|hgih (Jul 6, 2011)

Hah dude you guys are all right xD I randomly came on this site and im so glad I did because not everyone is a dick. But a tthe same time, not everyone is a hippy hippy... I FUCKING LOVE RIU 

Fuck shroomery.


----------



## asdf1 (Jul 7, 2011)

I wouldnt say fuck shroomery though. The site did teach me how to grow the little bastards. But i never did make an account


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jul 7, 2011)

if you notice my post  you'd notice i've had an account over at shroomery for a year longer than here, and still only 17 post over there.... wonder why? and 4,000+ here... hmmmm

even funnier, about half those posts were just to reach high enough post count so i could read some threads that i couldn't with out 10+ posts..


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Jul 7, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> if you notice my post  you'd notice i've had an account over at shroomery for a year longer than here, and still only 17 post over there.... wonder why? and 4,000+ here... hmmmm
> 
> even funnier, about half those posts were just to reach high enough post count so i could read some threads that i couldn't with out 10+ posts..


 LoL. The majority of my 20 or so posts were just bullshit remarks so I could read threads in ODD or remarks to stuff in the newsfeed. I usually check the site daily for news.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 9, 2011)

i love everyone at rollitup and i hope one day the whole world could be like us.

we dont even know each other and we show more love than most people in real life


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 9, 2011)

My most recent trip on shrooms was intense! 

I distinctly remember thinking during it "I'm thinking in a completely new kind of way". I'm not sure if that makes any sense... Shit really is interesting.. how substances can make your body feel in a completely different way.. 

I've tripped with shrooms 4 times, the first time I had decent visual hallucinations, each time after that I've had a hard time getting em down.. I think next time I'll try putting em on a pizza or the tea idea... Shrooms taste terrible..


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Jul 9, 2011)

I like the tea method, myself.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 9, 2011)

Probably a stupid question but how do you do it exactly?


----------



## Swag (Jul 9, 2011)

Awesome post Heatless. Whether all this information is available throughout the internet why not make a collaboration of it all into one easy to read thread, seemed like the people over at shroomery over reacted a little but at the same time I can also see where they were coming from. I remember myself searching those exact words in google when I was a "virgin" to the psychedelic experience, this thread could have really came in handy and saved me sometime.


----------



## Swag (Jul 9, 2011)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Probably a stupid question but how do you do it exactly?


Here's 3 different recipes on Erowid (Click Here). Hope they help


----------



## shmow52 (Jul 9, 2011)

Padawanbater2 said:


> My most recent trip on shrooms was intense!
> 
> I distinctly remember thinking during it "I'm thinking in a completely new kind of way". I'm not sure if that makes any sense... Shit really is interesting.. how substances can make your body feel in a completely different way..
> 
> I've tripped with shrooms 4 times, the first time I had decent visual hallucinations, each time after that I've had a hard time getting em down.. I think next time I'll try putting em on a pizza or the tea idea... Shrooms taste terrible..


 i always just give em a quick bite or two then wash em down with some emergen-C! still doesnt avoid picking dried mushroom from your teeth for 30 min though..


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Jul 9, 2011)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Probably a stupid question but how do you do it exactly?


http://www.shroomery.org/6270/Best-Possible-Mushroom-Tea-Recipe

I've used that recipe with pretty good results.


----------



## asdf1 (Jul 9, 2011)

shmow52 said:


> i always just give em a quick bite or two then wash em down with some emergen-C! still doesnt avoid picking dried mushroom from your teeth for 30 min though..


I use emergen-c as well! 1000 milligrams of vitamin c fool! Whether or not its a myth that vitamin c intensifys a trip i still use it every time just in case. With any drug actually, it cant hurt and your body could use the extra defence after you take a toll on it like that.


----------



## shmow52 (Jul 9, 2011)

asdf1 said:


> I use emergen-c as well! 1000 milligrams of vitamin c fool! Whether or not its a myth that vitamin c intensifys a trip i still use it every time just in case. With any drug actually, it cant hurt and your body could use the extra defence after you take a toll on it like that.


 ya man! ive had some pretty cRaZY mushroom trips with it by my side lol. idk ive read that with lsd the vitamin c doesnt really intensify the trip, only makes it smoother so i havnt tried that yet... dont quote me though.


----------



## brett11253 (Jul 9, 2011)

I just wanna be able to get ahold of some of these things. I had shrooms twice and loved it. Can no longer find anything


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Jul 9, 2011)

Grow some.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jul 9, 2011)

i have a shitload of emergen-c also. i was telling darth about how its awesome when your tripping.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 12, 2011)

i have always found out that GRAPEFRUIT juice kicks my ass when i do mushrooms.

i can never figure out if it was the potency of the mushrooms that kicked my ass...
or the vitamin C in the juice...
or maybe BOTH.
haha


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Jul 12, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> i have always found out that GRAPEFRUIT juice kicks my ass when i do mushrooms.
> 
> i can never figure out if it was the potency of the mushrooms that kicked my ass...
> or the vitamin C in the juice...
> ...


 There are several substances in grapefruit that cause interactions with a long list of medications, one of which is ergotamine, the active ingredient in some migraine medications. Ergotamine is a derivative or ergot which is partially where lsd comes from. Since psilocibin works on similar pathways as ergotamine(and lsd) it should stand to reason that grapefruit could have a some effect when eating mushrooms due to more that just the vitamin C. 

According to wikipedia and various other pharmaceutical info sites. Surely someone around here has something much more informed to say on the matter.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 12, 2011)

I made some tea last night and it didn't have the same effects of eating the whole shrooms. Steeped it while cooking dinner, 25-30 minutes, still a much more mild high than just eating em..


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 13, 2011)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I made some tea last night and it didn't have the same effects of eating the whole shrooms. Steeped it while cooking dinner, 25-30 minutes, still a much more mild high than just eating em..


right man>>>???

i agree.

just eat the damn things. haha 

making tea is only good IMO when you have so many mushrooms, using up a couple few grams, doesnt matter.


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Jul 13, 2011)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I made some tea last night and it didn't have the same effects of eating the whole shrooms. Steeped it while cooking dinner, 25-30 minutes, still a much more mild high than just eating em..


I only steeped mine for five minutes, maybe one or two more, Heat dose degrade psilocibin.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 13, 2011)

> I made this thread so anyone who is curious about tripping may read this.
> [other links and text from other sources are for noobies who want to be educated and is a fast, easy AND organized way of retrieving information.]
> 
> People need to be educated on what psychedelic drugs do to you while you are TRIPPING or under the influence of them. (such as cannabis [thc], LSD acid, DMT, magic psilocybin mushrooms, peyote, mescaline.etc. and ALL OTHER NATURAL OCCURRING PLANTS THAT HAVE PSYCHEDELIC PROPERTIES)
> ...


For positive, neutral, or negative effects:
THC: http://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/cannabis_effects.shtml
DMT: http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/dmt/dmt_effects.shtml
LSD:http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/lsd/lsd_effects.shtml
Mushrooms:http://www.erowid.org/plants/mushrooms/mushrooms_effects.shtml
Mescaline (peyote) : http://www.erowid.org/plants/peyote/peyote_effects.shtml
Ayahuasca: http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/ayahuasca/ayahuasca_effects.shtml



> *THE PSYCHEDELIC EXPERIENCE*
> 
> -*LEVEL 1:*
> This level produces a mild 'stoning' effect, with some visual enhancement (e.g. brighter colors) Some short term memory anomalies. Left and right brain communication changes causing music to sound 'wider'. _Can be achieved with moderate to high doses of cannabis or low doses of psilocybin._
> ...


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jul 13, 2011)

Nicely Done Brother !
Wicked LayOUT ...
So much interesting stuff to read ... enough to blow MINDS ...


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 13, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Nicely Done Brother !
> Wicked LayOUT ...
> So much interesting stuff to read ... enough to blow MINDS ...


you are right friend!!!!

its almost an overload with how much INTERESTING facts are in that post.


----------



## canndo (Jul 14, 2011)

But what about the holes in your brain? And what about your spine? Ever think abou that?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 14, 2011)

canndo said:


> But what about the holes in your brain? And what about your spine? Ever think abou that?


Couldn't that be propaganda? Have you considered that? If a substance actually put holes in your brain you'd have a lot more to worry about than having a bad trip.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 15, 2011)

canndo said:


> But what about the holes in your brain? And what about your spine? Ever think abou that?


dude....
if THIS were true.

MY BRAIN [or even a lot of our brain's] WOULD HAVE MORE HOLES THAN SWISS CHEESE!!!

I have used LSD AT LEAST 250+ times in my life.
I have used mushrooms just as many [separate occasions]
and I have used ecstasy enough times to count....
not to mention all the sily drugs that I used to experimented with.

and I know my intelligence is MUCH greater than young adults MY age.
I can honestly and safely say that MY BRAIN AND SPINE IS IN PERFECT WORKING CONDITION and that my use of psychedelic drugs has NOT affected my body in ANY WAY.

"using LSD one time in your life can make your brain stem bleed"
BULLSHIT!!!

NO SINGLE PERSON from the medical community  will admit that PSYCHEDELIC DRUGS* DO NOT* cause long term damage [or any damage at that] physically to the human body!!!



> leave OUR spines out of this


cuz thats BULLSHIT!


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jul 15, 2011)

..............................






[video=youtube;wleJmrlbsMc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wleJmrlbsMc&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;z93YF9CN6pA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z93YF9CN6pA[/video]


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 15, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> ..............................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Puff.
need to take a PUFF for a sec.
[have you been watching Zoolander?!?!?! 
hahaha

sorry canndo i was in the heat of the moment when I had some reality things going on.

i apologize.
much respect canndo


> but don't believe all that you hear


perhaps re evaluate what you hear from others and then you put your OWN pieces to the puzzle.
with factual information


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 20, 2011)

bumb a roon skis
LESSTHANTENWORDS


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Jul 20, 2011)

BBQ - Intelligence is based on the public perception of what is right and the ability to make valid explainations to things not commonly understood. Our intelligence is full of what ifs and why hasnts. We are only intelligent towards our own interests. I met a really intelligent fly today, who escaped my ninja clap. Intelligence is the ability to survive in every situation. The truth is - we peaked our level of intelligence in the early 1900's. You see, after we gave everyone a toilet and the right to vote, we thought all the wars and deaths would come to an end. The Nazi's were probably the most intelligent species of human life, purely because of the lifestyle of being forced to discover or develop whatever your leader requests. If NASA was less frugal and didnt know something we didnt, human life would be preserved in mass colonies on multiple different planets with containment chambers that can handle the pressures/gases/heats/effects of gravity. Just like total recall! Our intelligence is hindered by the weakest link. Media, socialmedia, advertisements, and ipod are destroying our humanistic ability to survive.


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Jul 20, 2011)

human life is too destructive to expand in the universe. We do not understand much outside of planet earth. life could be operating on the next frequency, avoiding the pesky human race. Why would the Egyptians and the Greek make up these gods? is there a god? probably not. but superior races do travel effortlessly through solar systems entering and leaving our visual range. possibly accidentally. dwelling where humans are too afraid, because we sense their negative energy unconsciously, creating ghost stories and UFO's for all countries to cry about.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 21, 2011)

some people do understand A LOT outside and inside of this planet.

but where it is most interesting and where the most information is found is WITHIN YOU


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jul 21, 2011)

*Properties of the number 10 22*



> *Symbolism*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Stranger !

Welcome to RIU !


----------



## Vapor Nation (Jul 21, 2011)

Highly informative thread here. Unfortunately too many people just try a substance because they think it's "cool" or like the OP said, out of curiosity which is never a good idea. This thread would especially be beneficial to kids in high school and college. Something they really should read before just running out and trying some substance that they have no knowledge of.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 22, 2011)

Vapor Nation said:


> Highly informative thread here. Unfortunately too many people just try a substance because they think it's "cool" or like the OP said, out of curiosity which is never a good idea. This thread would especially be beneficial to kids in high school and college. Something they really should read before just running out and trying some substance that they have no knowledge of.


thank you for help clarifying and promoting this message.

=]


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 26, 2011)

View attachment 1706805View attachment 1706807View attachment 1706812View attachment 1706819


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Jul 30, 2011)

heartless;
we as a race have a long way to go before we are at peace with ourselves. Understanding all that is existence and where we came from and why could end every religious war in the middle-east. We can continue to focus on ourselves but its only making our children suffer. The sooner we understand, the sooner we can preserve the human race. We only exist to evolve.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jul 30, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ might be a creationist ...My numbered friend !
Thus your statement might seem slightly cryptic.


----------



## asdf1 (Jul 30, 2011)

THENUMBER1022 said:


> BBQ - Intelligence is based on the public perception of what is right and the ability to make valid explainations to things not commonly understood. Our intelligence is full of what ifs and why hasnts. We are only intelligent towards our own interests. I met a really intelligent fly today, who escaped my ninja clap. Intelligence is the ability to survive in every situation. The truth is - we peaked our level of intelligence in the early 1900's. You see, after we gave everyone a toilet and the right to vote, we thought all the wars and deaths would come to an end. The Nazi's were probably the most intelligent species of human life, purely because of the lifestyle of being forced to discover or develop whatever your leader requests. If NASA was less frugal and didnt know something we didnt, human life would be preserved in mass colonies on multiple different planets with containment chambers that can handle the pressures/gases/heats/effects of gravity. Just like total recall! Our intelligence is hindered by the weakest link. Media, socialmedia, advertisements, and ipod are destroying our humanistic ability to survive.


I was with you 100% till ya got to ipods. How come human inginuity to invent a device that can be carried in anyones pocket that can hold seemingly endless amounts of music is a bad thing. Music is good therefore ipods can be good. If poeple dont load em with mindless crap


----------



## Tenner (Jul 30, 2011)

asdf1 said:


> I was with you 100% till ya got to ipods. How come human inginuity to invent a device that can be carried in anyones pocket that can hold seemingly endless amounts of music is a bad thing. Music is good therefore ipods can be good. If poeple dont load em with mindless crap


I`m still with him on what he said, Ipod included. 

He means the people who pass you by the street completely in their own world in earphones, external input is cancelled out. How can they learn? How can they learn when just doing a 9-5 job takes away so much off a person let alone listening to music on the way. 

I see people walking around and enjoy getting the odd smile off individuals then you get some zombie figures with headphones who just walk by, hopeless! lol

But then this does depend on a lot of things. How much music, whats your job, whats your life, whats your music and how your mind reacts to it. 

But talking about the limitless you can do more than just listen to music while walking hehe


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Jul 31, 2011)

asdf1 said:


> I was with you 100% till ya got to ipods. How come human inginuity to invent a device that can be carried in anyones pocket that can hold seemingly endless amounts of music is a bad thing. Music is good therefore ipods can be good. If poeple dont load em with mindless crap


I have an ipod in my car! its the only mp3 player that interfaces... Yeah music inspires creativity. But its a huge distraction. Especially for teens growing up who should be experiencing great things, not browsing the app store on their couch. atleast video games some-what train your instincts/skills


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 1, 2011)

*20 mics*- threshold. Some slight euphoria and body high.

*30 mics*- threshold, same as 20 mics

*40 mics*- obviously feeling Lucy's effects a little bit but again no visuals even though may see some

*60 mics- *= The typical low quality blotter. Body high with "under water like feeling". Lights are brighter, colors are slightly enhanced and some after imaging and trails. This dosage makes for a good time, even though it isn't considered tripping. Lasts longer and is similar to a a gram of shrooms.

*90 mics-* Bright colors, surfaces start to move, warp or breathe slightly.
Confused or reminiscent thoughts. You start to think more. Change of short term memory leads to continual distractive thought patterns. Your brain starts to speed up and you become more aware of everything.

*110 mics-* A hit of some really good lsd. 
Visuals are getting a lot more obvious now. "Ripples" over laying your field of vision. Patterns from all different cultures seen on walls, surfaces, faces etc. Closed eye hallucinations become more apparent. 


*150 mics-* This is the main dosage people try to shoot for if they are not that experienced to get LSD's effects without freaking out. This dose is usually 1-2 hits of good, legit LSD.
Effects are a lot like 110 micrograms but more profound.
----------------------------------------------------------------
*(incraments I mention will stay the same but the effects of upping it 50 mics becomes more intense than above the line.)*

*200 mics*- This is where things can get powerful. Your mind is racing. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Closed eye visuals are very apparent at this point. Life changing, spiritual experiences or realization can happen at this dose. If you are a noob to lsd this dose is simply too high for you. Many people can handle it quite well but some may freak out.

*250 mics- *This dose is the dose Albert Hoffman, the creator of LSD tried when he first dosed himself to see what LSD's effects were like. The peak of a 250 mic acid trip can be VERY intense or even scary but like any LSD trip. once the peak effects ware off, the more comfortable the trip is. When the comedown started, he was fine, and he became a rockstar. Closed eye visuals are amazing at this dose.

*300 mics*- your getting into heavy territory. Still not considered by most to be a heavy dose, but thats only because they know where most people including themselves draw the line if they are experienced. Its alot like 250 mics.

*400 mics-* most people would never take this much unless they knew the acid they have in their possesion and really wanted to get pretty far out there.
This is why you dont see 200+ mic hits around.
There is some confusing of the senses (i.e. seeing sounds as colors etc.) Time distortions and `moments of eternity`. Body movement becomes difficult and disorienting.
There is a heightened sense of awareness of one's own feelings and drive. People usually report this dose as thought provoking and life changing. For some, their ability to discern is somewhat thrown off. More likely to respond to suggestive stimuli. It is recommended that there be a sitter to watch over the tripper just in case he/she would do something that could be a potential hazard.

*500 mics-* Strong hallucinations and visuals. objects morphing into other objects (both closed and open eye visuals). Destruction or multiple splitting of the ego. (Things start talking to you, or you find that you are feeling contradictory things simultaneously) Some loss of reality. Time becomes meaningless. 
Pretty much where even some of the most experienced people draw the line. Your vision is almost completely enveloped by fractal patterns, and if you were to stare at some pavement or something, it looks like you can see to the end of eternity. Miles and miles of visual depth. There are many subtypes of these: Mandelbrots, spirals, wave interference patterns,etc.


*700 mics-* Out of body experiences and extra-sensory perception type phenomena. Blending of the senses. Visuals containing imagery from Hindu, Aztec, Mayan, Native American, Indian and African cultures are quite common.
Most people who talk of taking a ten strip usually dont have very potent acid(though it is good), so 550 to 700 is where they end up. This is also where "more acid" becomes less important because the effects are very similar to an even higher dose.

*1000 mics-* Most people will never go this high. Only shamans and those who really seek will go this high. If you had a "two hits and you are floored" type of lsd, or 100 mics and up hits, this is where a ten strip would put you. You basically cant see anything but visuals, your mind as a whole is infinately connected with its self and your external environment. Amazing things happen on this dose no matter what if you use LSD as an entheogen. It would scare most people shitless because they were not ready for that dose. Some people will think they are dying. Many would end up dialing 911 if they were alone and could read the numbers on the phone.

*1500 mics-* Very few people have used this much lsd.
It is VERY psychologically dangerous for some people to do this dose. You can no longer really see your own hand in front of your face. Your cognition and vision are both bathed in the same light. Some people forget to breath frequently, and id imagine alot of people would pass out. You will loose your ego, but you will meet many organizers of human cognition in this egoless place. They are much smarter than human beings. "they" *are self conscious neurology.
They are the mathematicians behind consciousness and even the visuals themselves.
Total loss of visual connection with reality. The senses cease to function in the normal way. Total loss of ego. Merging with space, other objects, or the universe. The loss of reality becomes so severe that it defies explanation. The earlier levels are relatively easy to explain in terms of measureable changes in perception and thought patterns. This level is different in that the actual universe within which things are normally perceived, ceases to exist! Satorienlightenment (and other such labels). 


*A dose 700 mics and above will show anyone some very profound things. Doses like 500 mics and above have changed many lives in both positive and negative ways.*


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Aug 1, 2011)

nice write up. I enjoy dosing 500-700 (3-5 hits of good sydney) for the full effects. I have driven 4 hours on 5 hits and tripped balls and went temperarily blind off 3.. Also depends on your smoking during tripping and alcohol seems to help a lot in coming down off heavy doses.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Aug 1, 2011)

Q You have constructed a fantastic .... skeleton ....of LSD .... in most profound way.
We could easily convert THE nature of this thread into a Wicked BOOK !
Adding some flesh as per OUR experiences ....

I find myself copying and pasting your words .... what a nice layout .... !
RIGHT ON POINT


----------



## asdf1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Tenner said:


> I`m still with him on what he said, Ipod included.
> 
> He means the people who pass you by the street completely in their own world in earphones, external input is cancelled out. How can they learn? How can they learn when just doing a 9-5 job takes away so much off a person let alone listening to music on the way.
> 
> ...


I feel like Ipods may have not been the best example but what is meant is media driven technology in the greater scope of things... 10 years ago the example you may have used would have been T.V.......

In this case, I too agree... I just don't think ipods was the best example.... But I too see kids walking with headphones on blind to the world around them.... I was one of them, in my younger years.... Man.... Psychedelics change people.... thats all there is to it


----------



## asdf1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Q You have constructed a fantastic .... skeleton ....of LSD .... in most profound way.
> We could easily convert THE nature of this thread into a Wicked BOOK !
> Adding some flesh as per OUR experiences ....
> 
> ...


I am SO 100% DOWN for this.....


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Aug 1, 2011)

yeah a collection of stories with the effects and amplifiers on the first page would be super trippy.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 2, 2011)

asdf1 said:


> I am SO 100% DOWN for this.....


wow....

looks like WE need to get started!!!

Puffer Fish...YOU are a great organizer and YOU are FULL of information.
should we collaborate on a book?

YES!


<3


----------



## zer0ed (Aug 3, 2011)

i got this from another forum. and thought i would share it with you.



> Briareos' thumbprinting the acid story:
> The &#8220;final trip&#8221; story
> 
> This story requires I tell a side story in order for
> ...


----------



## zer0ed (Aug 3, 2011)

Part of the story reminds me of the last couple of mushroom trips i had.

My trips tended to do a real reversal on me. i felt like i was stuck in another demension, and that i had always been there. and my sober life had just been a hallucination. and that there was no escape from it. that i was stuck forever, and by pure eventuallity, i would become everyone i had ever known. (because everyone is created, by their experiences, and i would eventually be stuck long enough to experience every combination of things that created the people that i know.) 

and when i finally thought i had escaped, and sobered up, and lived life between my next trip, i would get sucked right back in on my next trip, and it felt like i had never left, that i just fell asleep, and thought i had left, and once again, i was stuck. (kind of like that "room 1408" movie, where he couldnt escape the hotel room) this happend to me 3 to 4 trips in a row. and its been a year 3 months, 19 days and 11 hours since my last trip. and if i ever trip again, i dont doubt i would end up back there. in that hole that i cant escape.

Tripping for me, has become/taken me to this VERY SERIOUS place. the seriousness of it, and the tension in it is so thick, that it makes being sober feel like being high by comparison. (life becomes too serious when im tripping)


the feeling is like that of sitting in a court room, or a church, or a funeral. just that impounding seriousness.

one of the first times it happend, was when i convinced my GF to let me dose, then to take me to see Toy Story in 3D.

Now i went, thinking that watching toy story 3D would be a blast. while tripping. 

But the movie was far too serious, and i couldnt enjoy it at all!

First woody was betrayed by the kid, and his friends, who gave him the cold shoulder as this new guy came into town, and the feeling of sorrow and neglect that he felt just tore into me. and then he literally turns on the toy. and his friends banish him.

and then the kid that was supposed to be the badguy. I never relized how much of a poor neglected kid, he is.
Did you notice, that the only referance to the father, is that hes asleep in the chair? that poor kid. he is just neglected, its not his fault he is the way he is.

By the end of the movie, i was convinced that toy story is one of the saddest movies i have ever seen. its such a tragedy.
it was nothing but problems from begining to end. the movie stressed me out. LOL

But the reason why i called it a "hole" was because i felt so alone. and i was convinced i would be that way forever.
I even thought for a second about killing myself, but then somehow also convinced myself that it wouldnt do anygood and that i would still be trapped. it was like being stuck in "goundhogs day" i think he also tried killing himself in that movie.


Now when i said "serious" trips, i didnt mean that i was taking the trip seriously, and i agree with everything you said. i was all about introspection when i first started this hobby. and i dont consider mushrooms something to be taken lightly.

But what i ment was that the world around me became serious. there was nothing funny about the place i was in. like sitting in a big silent library. it was just that loud silent serious vibe emenating from everything. 


and i was dying to fall asleep, hoping to wake up sober. hoping it would all just end and go away. at that point, its just not fun anymore. but when your in that state, you cant fall asleep. and laying there trying to fall asleep, because i wanted it to end, felt like i literally layed there with my eyes closed, wide awake, for years. just changing positions every few hours. waiting for it to go away.

It makes the note in the story. the "Let me out." i know the feeling. once it isnt fun anymore. once your no longer enjoying it, it can feel like its never going to end.


----------



## Tenner (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing those with us! The thumbprint story was very interesting, I didn`t know thats how an actual thumbprint trip was. 

My first 2 trips which were smoked DMT trips were very "cold" in a way and I came back with a catch pharse which was also from a track. "Everything you hear, see and think are evote, potential little electrical signals"  I came back to tripping by warming myself to what I knew to be true, positive things. 

I used to be a very sadistic little boy once upon a time and I`m sure that part still remains  Poor old little critters I killed... Now I`m the guy who still lets the same type of bee out when one startled me and caused me to break somebody elses coffee mug the other day lol I remember thinking "fucking bee, fucking pest!!" then "hey hold on, humans are the pests in this world not the bees" lol 

I guess most of us can quit tripping one time but you should warm your mind up to the mechanics of seriousness, if that makes sense


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 3, 2011)

i can't even begin to imagine taking 40+ trips let alone the thumbprint...

chilling story..


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Aug 4, 2011)

lsd and shrooms are just like inception. too many trips and you lose sight of whats real. You really need to remind yourself every now and then that its just a trip and it will end. now, thumbprinting? 40+ hits? that sounds like losing sight of whats real. Pushing limits too far. I know everyone says you cant O.D. on LSD but you mentally can. I feel like 10 strips are beyond nuts but I guess we all grow tolerances. I remember when 4 hits didnt hit me at all after weeks of tripping the same lucy.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 5, 2011)

LSD through DMT

DMT through LSD


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 8, 2011)

I am missing subway.

imma go get some.
IM HUNGRY!


----------



## canndo (Aug 9, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> i love everyone at rollitup and i hope one day the whole world could be like us.
> 
> we dont even know each other and we show more love than most people in real life


Its the holes man, its all about the holes.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 9, 2011)

canndo said:


> Its the holes man, its all about the holes.


sir...i think YOU have done too many drugs.

God Bless...


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 15, 2011)

this thread REALLY needs to be thought about being a STICKY!!!

mods!!!

new mods!!!


read this thread!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 2, 2011)

Live Life - Love Life


Listen to YOUR intuition


Plant YOUR root down

ON This path WE travel


if I knew the way...I would take you home.


ripple...in still water...when there is no pebble tossed, nor wind to blow



dont tell me this town aint got no heart...
you just gotta poke around!


<3
<3
<3
<3
<3
<3
<3

NOMASTE!!!!


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Sep 4, 2011)

Flying in the clouds, 
When I'm not aloud,
While you're just getting high
I'm landing now
You're passing out


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 4, 2011)

I haven't taken a trip since April..


----------



## notoriouszig (Sep 5, 2011)

thanks for stickying admin


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 6, 2011)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I haven't taken a trip since April..


that mean your ready for another?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 6, 2011)

*L*iving
*O*ptimal
*V*ibrating
*E*nergy


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 6, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> that mean your ready for another?


Yessiree!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 6, 2011)

who in here likes CIRCLES?!?!


=}


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Sep 8, 2011)

Existence is based off the gravitation pulls of the circular/square diamond core. Right?


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Sep 8, 2011)

two cones ajoined at the rim, from the side appears to be a square. its supposedly the secret to anti gravity. 

I wish I had acid.  been over a year.


----------



## Kaylacelestial (Sep 8, 2011)

Very well put. I always give this advice: *PLAN PLAN PLAN*. Have music ready, light toys, things to do etc., FRIENDS if you're not experienced. And do RESEARCH. Get yourself prepared! 
"What's it like?"
It's hard to put into words. You won't understand until you try.
Be prepared to come out with a new perspective!


----------



## Chomps (Sep 13, 2011)

notoriouszig said:


> thanks for stickying admin


I think all the boomers made it too humid in here and fucked up the adhesive. What happened?


I like this thread because it is general info, not just a trip report. I feel like reading a bunch of trip reports can put others thoughts into your head for your own journey. Id like a blank slate going into it with general info. I like reading them for entertainment, but not to set up a trip of my own.

Stay fresh


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 13, 2011)

for some reason AFTER i put this up as a sticky...

it was taken right back down by good ol potroast!!!!

and Chomps....thanks man!
i hope OTHERS read this thread just like you have.
i appreciate your kind words and clever humor


----------



## Kaylacelestial (Sep 13, 2011)

asdf1 said:


> Thanks! This all sums it up very well in an easy to read fashion. Everyone needs to understand this fully. I told someone acid changed my life, He said, "Pppft you were just on acid". Some people just don't understand.


Ugh! That's the same thing people said to me. But then I say "oh...well if it DIDN'T change my life and I was just _on acid_, then how come my life is so different now...and the changes are better?" ..... I don't understand people. It's kind of like a heroine addict coming close to death and then changing their ways and not doing drugs anymore. People would believe THAT -___-


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Sep 13, 2011)

when people understand the beauty of acid, they hop on board. until then, they are all naysayers - comparing it to cocaine and heroin. Its a level of spiritual confidence.


----------



## Kaylacelestial (Sep 13, 2011)

THENUMBER1022 said:


> when people understand the beauty of acid, they hop on board. until then, they are all naysayers - comparing it to cocaine and heroin. Its a level of spiritual confidence.


Agreed. I know so many people around here that do coke,meth,heroine and such. But when I ask if they have tried acid they say "Acid? That's crazy shit! I wouldn't touch it". I just don't understand. -___-


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Sep 13, 2011)

one drugs calms you down and doesnt last long, the other makes you lose your mind and last 7-10 hours! no wonder why people are initially skeptical. But its literally a dream come true. I've seen xanax reliant coke heads drop everything but smoking weed and tripping.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 13, 2011)

tripping will save your life...if you do it right.


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 13, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> tripping will save your life...if you do it right.


Sure will.........


----------



## mrbluesuk (Oct 13, 2011)

THENUMBER1022 said:


> one drugs calms you down and doesnt last long, the other makes you lose your mind and last 7-10 hours! no wonder why people are initially skeptical. But its literally a dream come true. I've seen xanax reliant coke heads drop everything but smoking weed and tripping.


 7-10?? shit man the tabs we used to take a few years ago kept the floor moving for a MINIMUM of 24hrs. by the end of it all u would be wishing it was over just so you could get some sleep lol. i miss those days just cant seem to get none over here anymore


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Oct 13, 2011)

inexperience. 

unless you dig that restless sensation and sleepless nights.


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Oct 13, 2011)

I can drop 5 hits at 5pm and go to work the next day at 8am with a nice nights sleep. Yeah I'll feel a very little bit weird but shit ain't no different from going to work baked as shit.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 13, 2011)

im a lil different i was the person who would wake up drop 15 tabs, then just go about my day as if nothing was different..... take mid-terms.. go to lunch with friends... lol...
i once went about 2 months doing that everyday with varying amounts maxing out at about 30ish(liquid)...

*although i must admit after that 2 month binge i made a 1 trip a year rule for myself doing at most 10 usually around 5-7*


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Oct 14, 2011)

You are different, sir. On 15 hits, my world would be melting. And I love tripping. But thats crazy.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 9, 2011)

THENUMBER1022 said:


> You are different, sir. On 15 hits, my world would be melting. And I love tripping. But thats crazy.


i agree sir!!!

on 7 hits of the stuff i normally i get my visuals would be so intense
that i couldnt see my own hand in front of my face.


----------



## spandy (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh wow, that would be too much for me I think. I can handle the few demons that shrooms throw at me, hell I'll put myself in a dark place just for the fun because I can control when I come in and out, but to not be able to see my own hand in front of me, that would scare me in a bad way.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 24, 2011)

spandy said:


> Oh wow, that would be too much for me I think. I can handle the few demons that shrooms throw at me, hell I'll put myself in a dark place just for the fun because I can control when I come in and out, but to not be able to see my own hand in front of me, that would scare me in a bad way.



when you are that high on acid. the thought of being scared of a hallucination that vivid means NOTHING.
because you get to a such higher plateau and state of consciousness.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 24, 2011)

how do you spell FEAR???


False Evidence Appearing Real


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 27, 2011)

I haven't taken a trip in too long! Quality stuff is impossible to find unless you know someone..


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 27, 2011)

or have access to some kind of online market 



Padawanbater2 said:


> I haven't taken a trip in too long! Quality stuff is impossible to find unless you know someone..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 27, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> or have access to some kind of online market


Been lucky enough to have that happen once, just by total chance


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 27, 2011)

as everyone says.. she will find you again when the time is right.. 



Padawanbater2 said:


> Been lucky enough to have that happen once, just by total chance


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 22, 2012)

i feel like this thread is getting bigger than anyone expected.

tripping is important.
and if you are gunna trip....do it the right way

this thread will help guide you down the path that is yours.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Apr 22, 2012)

I think mushrooms helps us realize that really, there is no truth... that there are only approximations to truth. Realization of the absurd, that existence has no inherent meaning, but we are all responsible for giving life our own individual meaning. The realization of the separation between what we know (science) what we don't know (metaphysics/theology) what we think we know (some hold the psychological need to know, so they make things up in their minds to claim certainty to) and the difference between them all.

The realization that, since there is no inherant meaning, since the world will not be here forever... why don't we all just shut the fuck up, get along, be nice to each other... and do our best to be happy, and help others do the same.

This is what mushrooms/acid does to me. Realization of the absurdity of existence.

Edit: (The joy, happiness and extreme feeling of freedom felt when one refuses to lie to oneself... to refuse to tell onself truths in the absence of it... and strives to seak the closest approximation to truth regardless of the of the pains of not knowing)


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 22, 2012)

well put...



Zaehet Strife said:


> I think mushrooms helps us realize that really, there is no truth... that there are only approximations to truth. Realization of the absurd, that existence has no inherent meaning, but we are all responsible for giving life our own individual meaning. The realization of the separation between what we know (science) what we don't know (metaphysics/theology) what we think we know (some hold the physiological need to know, so they make things up in their minds to claim certainty to) and the difference between them all.
> 
> The realization that, since there is no inherant meaning, since the world will not be here forever... why don't we all just shut the fuck up, get along, be nice to each other... and do our best to be happy, and help others do the same.
> 
> This is what mushrooms/acid does to me. Realization of the absurdity of existence.


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 22, 2012)

I do enjoy mushrooms and acid. Good times. Good times.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 22, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> I think mushrooms helps us realize that really, there is no truth... that there are only approximations to truth. Realization of the absurd, that existence has no inherent meaning, but we are all responsible for giving life our own individual meaning. The realization of the separation between what we know (science) what we don't know (metaphysics/theology) what we think we know (some hold the psychological need to know, so they make things up in their minds to claim certainty to) and the difference between them all.
> 
> The realization that, since there is no inherant meaning, since the world will not be here forever... why don't we all just shut the fuck up, get along, be nice to each other... and do our best to be happy, and help others do the same.
> 
> ...


I share a pretty similar opinion.. and then you realize how many people are being dishonest with themselves and all the negative things that follow that thought...


----------



## notoriouszig (Apr 23, 2012)

great thread man! it really blows my mind how crucial set and setting is. every time i have had a trip that wasn't necessarily "enjoyable" it was due to my surroundings.


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 23, 2012)

I was lucky enough to have a good troop to trip with. We wood go all over the city and from town town while tripping as long as we were together it was the best.


----------



## weasels911 (Apr 24, 2012)

Visuals!
http://disregardeverythingisay.tumblr.com/post/9331287956/the-visual-components-of-a-psychedelic-experience


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 25, 2012)

weasels911 said:


> Visuals!
> http://disregardeverythingisay.tumblr.com/post/9331287956/the-visual-components-of-a-psychedelic-experience


Because he's the weasel!

Nice. I have had those same experiences.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Apr 25, 2012)

weasels911 said:


> Visuals!
> http://disregardeverythingisay.tumblr.com/post/9331287956/the-visual-components-of-a-psychedelic-experience


This is the shit, thanks bro, +Rep


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 16, 2013)

please share this thread to the world !!! <3


----------



## stonestare (Mar 18, 2013)

Fuck shroomery.[/QUOTE said:


> I hate the shroomery as well I said popcorn and it was like wolves decending on me, you should try mycotopia.net hell of a sweet place, people treat you with respect and the vaults there JESUS you want to learn that is the place to go. They are reformatting right now 3/18 so they maybe down for a couple days but when they pop back give them a try. I normally send people there when they ask for knowledge on how to grow shroom cause that is there main staple. There is some pot heads there but the magic is there solid place and they have there own vendors wich you will never get a bad syringe of spores, IF you do wich is like the chances of getting hit by lighting you will get taken care of no bullshittin around.That is where I spend most of my time same name same pic.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 22, 2015)

who is tripping right now ???


----------



## DaSprout (Jul 22, 2015)

WTF?!


----------



## DaSprout (Jul 22, 2015)

Heatlessssss!!!!!!!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 22, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> WTF?!









WTF?!?!
*W*ho* T*he *F*unk are YOU ?


----------



## DaSprout (Jul 22, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> WTF?!?!
> *W*ho* T*he *F*unk are YOU ?


Oooohhhh. Nice. Funk it up. 

Another blast from the past to reread. Thanks. 

You bastard.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 22, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> Oooohhhh. Nice. Funk it up.
> 
> Another blast from the past to reread. Thanks.
> 
> You bastard.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 12, 2015)

who finds this information helpful ???


----------



## DaSprout (Oct 15, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> who finds this information helpful ???


Hey Heatless. I'm gonna post my last trip as a report on this thread later. After a few drinks. It was crazy. Figured I'd bump your thread fiirst.
Bump.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 15, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> Hey Heatless. I'm gonna post my last trip as a report on this thread later. After a few drinks. It was crazy. Figured I'd bump your thread fiirst.
> Bump.


YES!!!  looking forward to reading Your experience.
thank You for the awareness of this thread and it's importance. <3 all love


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 16, 2015)

finally getting some shrooms next weekend, can't wait

60$ (45$ american) for a half oz of cubes lol


----------



## DaSprout (Oct 16, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> finally getting some shrooms next weekend, can't wait
> 
> 60$ (45$ american) for a half oz of cubes lol


Nice. Good deal. Enjoy those sh*ts.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2015)

I see no mention of how your balls shrink up like when its really cold on acid.


----------



## DaSprout (Oct 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I see no mention of how your balls shrink up like when its really cold on acid.


What?!


----------



## New Age United (Oct 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I see no mention of how your balls shrink up like when its really cold on acid.


I don't recall this ever happening to me, on molly I remember my dick would shrink and go rock hard and it did for other guys as well we called it e dick. I remember one time on acid I stopped breathing for like 5 minutes i was taking shallow breaths and wasn't even aware of it till my buddy pointed out that I was turning blue, for the rest of the trip I had to consciously breathe.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 16, 2015)

i sweat buckets on acid and grind my teeth a lot like meth


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 16, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> Nice. Good deal. Enjoy those sh*ts.


whats it like compared to acid? i know that its more unpredictable


----------



## DaSprout (Oct 16, 2015)

Acid would give me adverse body temps. Extreme highs to extreme lows. Shrooms. Suck gut. My stomache would totally compress. I actually look svelt when it happens. Good stuff.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 16, 2015)

lol


----------



## DaSprout (Oct 16, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> whats it like compared to acid? i know that its more unpredictable


For me its more spiritual and introspective. Also can be a hella lot more visual. I have a more natural body feeling. As opposed to acid, which make feel more like im piloting my own "body machine". Where me,my cconscience is sitting in my head in a control booth.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 16, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> For me its more spiritual and introspective. Also can be a hella lot more visual. I have a more natural body feeling. As opposed to acid, which make feel more like im piloting my own "body machine". Where me,my cconscience is sitting in my head in a control booth.


LSD always went well for me, as in no nausea and surprisingly no flashbacks from traumatic events 

i hope shrooms is the same


----------



## New Age United (Oct 16, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> LSD always went well for me, as in no nausea and surprisingly no flashbacks from traumatic events
> 
> i hope shrooms is the same


I find that acid is much more unpredictable and you have less control over the trip, acid is more of a roller coaster with ups and downs where shrooms is a constant happy buzz. I find that acid is much more of a mind fuck and for me a lot more visuals. Mushrooms gives you a ton of energy and is a lot more fun bc you don't have the ups and downs, it puts you in an enlightened state where you are completely free and still in control.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 16, 2015)

New Age United said:


> I find that acid is much more unpredictable and you have less control over the trip, acid is more of a roller coaster with ups and downs where shrooms is a constant happy buzz. I find that acid is much more of a mind fuck and for me a lot more visuals. Mushrooms gives you a ton of energy and is a lot more fun bc you don't have the ups and downs, it puts you in an enlightened state where you are completely free and still in control.


good to hear man haha, planing on doing a pretty strong dose and i found a strong dose of acid was kind of overwhelming


----------



## New Age United (Oct 16, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> good to hear man haha, planing on doing a pretty strong dose and i found a strong dose of acid was kind of overwhelming


Oh you'll still trip balls but you'll love Mushrooms it's a blast. A lot of laughter.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 16, 2015)

hahaha got the feeling that's would really happen if psychedelics kicked in when your up on a stage like that lol, everything serious just instantly goes out the door


----------



## Gmz (Oct 16, 2015)

New Age United said:


> I find that acid is much more unpredictable and you have less control over the trip, acid is more of a roller coaster with ups and downs where shrooms is a constant happy buzz. I find that acid is much more of a mind fuck and for me a lot more visuals. Mushrooms gives you a ton of energy and is a lot more fun bc you don't have the ups and downs, it puts you in an enlightened state where you are completely free and still in control.


I wish shrooms gave me a constant happy buzz . Each mushroom trip for me feels different almost every time, can be straight euphoria or send me into a very deep depression for the duration of the trip going over the regrets I have in life. Sometimes I feel like I'm going completely insane and envision of myself in a looney bin haha. The one thing that does seem consistent for me is the strong spiritual feeling and acceptance of death.


----------



## DaSprout (Oct 16, 2015)

New Age United said:


> I don't recall this ever happening to me, on molly I remember my dick would shrink and go rock hard and it did for other guys as well we called it e dick. I remember one time on acid I stopped breathing for like 5 minutes i was taking shallow breaths and wasn't even aware of it till my buddy pointed out that I was turning blue, for the rest of the trip I had to consciously breathe.





Mr. Bongwater said:


> i sweat buckets on acid and grind my teeth a lot like meth


That is some strange sh*t. But worth it.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 16, 2015)

Gmz said:


> I wish shrooms gave me a constant happy buzz . Each mushroom trip for me feels different almost every time, can be straight euphoria or send me into a very deep depression for the duration of the trip going over the regrets I have in life. Sometimes I feel like I'm going completely insane and have visions of myself in a looney bin haha. The one thing that does seem consistent for me is the strong spiritual feeling and acceptance of death.


Yes it is definitely a very subjective thing I've heard from others that they feel less in control on mushrooms than they do on acid. The strong spiritual feeling is the state of enlightenment, it makes you very present and heightens your awareness. I find that it is very easy to exercise free will over the mind and not allow your emotions to take charge. Next time your on mushrooms see if you can't break your identification with the thoughts and emotions. I find you are much more in tune with the body try and feel the emotions as they are in the body and try to bring acceptance to them, don't resist them bc this will add energy to them. I know this may be impossible when you are actually tripping funny I feel so in control on mushrooms but not on acid.


----------



## DaSprout (Oct 16, 2015)

Gmz said:


> The one thing that does seem consistent for me is the strong spiritual feeling and acceptance of death.


I get that too. Good to see you around "G".
How's your supply? Too easy to just nom those sh*ts now I bet. Just grab em out your own bag.


----------



## DaSprout (Oct 16, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Yes it is definitely a very subjective thing I've heard from others that they feel less in control on mushrooms than they do on acid. The strong spiritual feeling is the state of enlightenment, it makes you very present and heightens your awareness. I find that it is very easy to exercise free will over the mind and not allow your emotions to take charge. Next time your on mushrooms see if you can't break your identification with the thoughts and emotions. I find you are much more in tune with the body try and feel the emotions as they are in the body and try to bring acceptance to them, don't resist them bc this will add energy to them. I know this may be impossible when you are actually tripping funny I feel so in control on mushrooms but not on acid.


I really. Enjoy doing some martial arts exercises when on shrooms. The booms help me to ease up on my barriers. I can definitely understand why they are use in certain religious practices.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 16, 2015)

My mushroom trips are always the same, two effects that are always there is clousterphobia(how in the hell do you spell that) and irrational thought. Even a huge room can feel like a confined space and riding in a car gotta have the window down, I don't panic but feel uncomfortable and would definitely rather be outside. Logic is completely lost and I suddenly find myself unable to think critically. I once had my buddy sell me 2 grams of weed for $10, a pretty good deal he was doing me a favor, but I couldn't understand what he was saying it was like complete dyslexia I couldn't even put his words together and I kept asking him if he was giving me a good deal he kept saying ya 2 for 10 it ended up 3 people had to huddle in around me and all tell me that I was getting a good deal for me to believe it, nobody could explain to me that 2 for 10 was a deadly deal, this happens out of the blue and I suddenly lose track of my thought process.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> What?!





New Age United said:


> I don't recall this ever happening to me, on molly I remember my dick would shrink and go rock hard and it did for other guys as well we called it e dick. I remember one time on acid I stopped breathing for like 5 minutes i was taking shallow breaths and wasn't even aware of it till my buddy pointed out that I was turning blue, for the rest of the trip I had to consciously breathe.


 Check it out!!lol the next time your tripping reach down and grab your sac them boys will be pulled up all tight and scrunchy!! I promise lmfao


----------



## DaSprout (Oct 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Check it out!!lol the next time your tripping reach down and grab your sac them boys will be pulled up all tight and scrunchy!! I promise lmfao


Ha ha haaaa!!!!


----------



## DaSprout (Oct 16, 2015)

New Age United said:


> My mushroom trips are always the same, two effects that are always there is clousterphobia(how in the hell do you spell that) and irrational thought. Even a huge room can feel like a confined space and riding in a car gotta have the window down, I don't panic but feel uncomfortable and would definitely rather be outside. Logic is completely lost and I suddenly find myself unable to think critically. I once had my buddy sell me 2 grams of weed for $10, a pretty good deal he was doing me a favor, but I couldn't understand what he was saying it was like complete dyslexia I couldn't even put his words together and I kept asking him if he was giving me a good deal he kept saying ya 2 for 10 it ended up 3 people had to huddle in around me and all tell me that I was getting a good deal for me to believe it, nobody could explain to me that 2 for 10 was a deadly deal, this happens out of the blue and I suddenly lose track of my thought process.


Sorry to hear that. I just get way too many thoughts at once.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 16, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> Sorry to hear that. I just get way too many thoughts at once.


I find it hilarious when it happens, ever notice how serious a person that's not tripping can seem to you, that's what it's like when someone's trying to explain something to me I just have too many thoughts happening at once and I just want to give up and laugh.


----------



## DaSprout (Oct 16, 2015)

New Age United said:


> I find it hilarious when it happens, ever notice how serious a person that's not tripping can seem to you, that's what it's like when someone's trying to explain something to me I just have too many thoughts happening at once and I just want to give up and laugh.


Lol. Yeah. I end up looking like a loon.


----------



## Noinch (Oct 17, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Check it out!!lol the next time your tripping reach down and grab your sac them boys will be pulled up all tight and scrunchy!! I promise lmfao


real talk, every time I trip and go take a piss I look down and all kinds of funky shit is going on


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 17, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Check it out!!lol the next time your tripping reach down and grab your sac them boys will be pulled up all tight and scrunchy!! I promise lmfao


lmfao i remember


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2015)

Noinch said:


> real talk, every time I trip and go take a piss I look down and all kinds of funky shit is going on


No doubt uneven porta potties at a fest are the worse!


----------



## DaSprout (Oct 17, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> No doubt uneven porta potties at a fest are the worse!


I've almost fallen over buggin' while pissin'. I Try not to look


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 17, 2015)

hahaha thats so fuckin funny


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 21, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> No doubt uneven porta potties at a fest are the worse!


ahhhh reminds Me of electric forrest on this amazing liquid this fellow head gifted Me. some of the best L in my Life.

it was like the porta potty was on a ocean/lake dock and i was on the dry .
very grounded but "liquidy waves" at the same time.
whhhhoooaaaaaa


----------



## mikek420 (Oct 22, 2015)

Just shared with my tripping buddy. Next week should be nice


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 22, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> Just shared with my tripping buddy. Next week should be nice


do You both know about chakra energies???
They WILL transform YoUR life.

chakras and tripping go hand and hand together


----------



## mikek420 (Oct 22, 2015)

I do I practice them sometimes more often when I'm tripping he doesn't tho


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 22, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> I do I practice them sometimes more often when I'm tripping he doesn't tho


lol are YOU sure YOU know about THEM???


----------



## mikek420 (Oct 22, 2015)

I know about them in theory whether or not I put the theory to the test as often as I should, given the results when I do try to use them


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 24, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> I know about them in theory whether or not I put the theory to the test as often as I should, given the results when I do try to use them


i have a feeling it will surprise You.
and who doesn't love colors?!?!


----------



## mikek420 (Oct 24, 2015)

Once when smoking DMT, not a breakthrough hit but enough to alter perception and make my room come alive I activated my root chakra and pulled the energy to my knees and I activated my head chakras, not sure how many of mine open up to be useable but I started pulling that energy down to my knees (i have bad knee joints for some reason) and I kept it there cycling thru pulling new energy into my legs and knees and keeping old energy there. When my trip was done about 20 minutes later I felt on fire like so good you know? A ball of warmth and positive energy. I didn't have to wear my knee brace for almost a whole week!

I know exactly what it is capable of I just feel myself being too dissonant to be able to do anything consistently without a spiritual or shamanic guide


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 24, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> Once when smoking DMT, not a breakthrough hit but enough to alter perception and make my room come alive I activated my root chakra and pulled the energy to my knees and I activated my head chakras, not sure how many of mine open up to be useable but I started pulling that energy down to my knees (i have bad knee joints for some reason) and I kept it there cycling thru pulling new energy into my legs and knees and keeping old energy there. When my trip was done about 20 minutes later I felt on fire like so good you know? A ball of warmth and positive energy. I didn't have to wear my knee brace for almost a whole week!
> 
> I know exactly what it is capable of I just feel myself being too dissonant to be able to do anything consistently without a spiritual or shamanic guide


now THAT is cool. very interesting that powerful of a trip affected Your physical healthy in that quick of a manifestation. That is so beautiful beyond words. That is incredible. Do You remember YOUR intention going into the dmt trip??


----------



## mikek420 (Oct 24, 2015)

My intention was to feel comfort to be able to embrace DMT because up to that point each of my trips had been with a certain anxiety like what the hell am I about to do to myself? I rolled a joint with .05 g of deem and had a buddy come and share with me. We both felt super amazing right after smoking and he left my room to go lie down. I remembered feeling pain from my legs and I KNEW that chakras could help. Like I said I don't have a proper instructor or anyone who can say to me stop! This is what you need to do. So I lay down and let deem take over. I felt it swarm over my entire body and spaceship like lights take over my room. I remember that since my legs hurt constantly I wanted to do something about it and I remember forcing myself to WANT more than just visuals so I tried to bottleneck the energy where I needed it


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 29, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> My intention was to feel comfort to be able to embrace DMT because up to that point each of my trips had been with a certain anxiety like what the hell am I about to do to myself? I rolled a joint with .05 g of deem and had a buddy come and share with me. We both felt super amazing right after smoking and he left my room to go lie down. I remembered feeling pain from my legs and I KNEW that chakras could help. Like I said I don't have a proper instructor or anyone who can say to me stop! This is what you need to do. So I lay down and let deem take over. I felt it swarm over my entire body and spaceship like lights take over my room. I remember that since my legs hurt constantly I wanted to do something about it and I remember forcing myself to WANT more than just visuals so I tried to bottleneck the energy where I needed it


that is amazing in so many different ways.
"energy flows where intention goes."

sounds like You are a Guru YOURSELF 
within that trip, did You feel like Your intention was met???


----------



## mikek420 (Oct 29, 2015)

My intention was beyond met bro I felt like a fully charged battery for days! As I was pulling my energy into my body where I wanted it to go I physically felt myself pulling and pushing something, even though I couldn't see it I could feel it


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 29, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> My intention was beyond met bro I felt like a fully charged battery for days! As I was pulling my energy into my body where I wanted it to go I physically felt myself pulling and pushing something, even though I couldn't see it I could feel it


that is benevolently beautiful.
have You tried doing that without the use of psychedelics. like yoga or meditation???


----------



## mikek420 (Oct 29, 2015)

I can't keep myself focused enough. I try sometimes, but its easier if I smoke dmt or eat LSD or something, like I can stand on one foot on my toes with perfect balance and move my hands around and see my energies but only when tripping lol


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 29, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> I can't keep myself focused enough. I try sometimes, but its easier if I smoke dmt or eat LSD or something, like I can stand on one foot on my toes with perfect balance and move my hands around and see my energies but only when tripping lol


LOL
awe.....come on, I know You can do it if You can do it if You trip.


----------



## DaSprout (Oct 29, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> My intention was beyond met bro I felt like a fully charged battery for days! As I was pulling my energy into my body where I wanted it to go I physically felt myself pulling and pushing something, even though I couldn't see it I could feel it


Psychedelics have a similar effect on me with boosting my other personal abilities.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 30, 2015)

Can't wait to drop 2 hits tonight. I'm doing it by myself looking for some deep spiritual insights. I still haven't watched the videos on the chakras I will watch them tonight for the first time while tripping. I will try to do a trip report here either while tripping (no gaurantees if I'm tripping hard) or after. First time in 8 years can't wait.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 30, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Can't wait to drop 2 hits tonight. I'm doing it by myself looking for some deep spiritual insights. I still haven't watched the videos on the chakras I will watch them tonight for the first time while tripping. I will try to do a trip report here either while tripping (no gaurantees if I'm tripping hard) or after. First time in 8 years can't wait.






this video right here will blow Your mind ^^^


----------



## New Age United (Oct 30, 2015)

Cool shit


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 30, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Cool shit


shit? :/


----------



## New Age United (Oct 30, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> shit? :/


No no not the video I haven't even watched it yet, I mean the fact that it will blow my mind, cool shit maybe that's a local saying lol.


----------



## mikek420 (Oct 30, 2015)

You are right I can do it when I don't Trip....... I feel good today


----------



## DaSprout (Oct 30, 2015)

New Age United said:


> No no not the video I haven't even watched it yet, I mean the fact that it will blow my mind, cool shit maybe that's a local saying lol.


Don't stress it. Heatless was just messing with you.
There goes that Heatless again.


----------



## mikek420 (Oct 30, 2015)

I was a bit distracted last night but I still tried to meditate and have a purpose, this morning I felt really good and didn't wear a knee brace I don't feel as good as that one time I described but I feel really good tho. I just have to work more on the focus


----------



## mikek420 (Oct 30, 2015)

I have a 14 hour drive to Colorado I'm thinking I might take 2-3 hits for the drive


----------



## New Age United (Oct 31, 2015)

Well that was intense, but the come down takes forever I've managed to get a couple hours of what I would call conscious sleep. Definitely still high I dropped at like 6:00 last night. Doing it alone for the first time there were definitely a few times when I thought they would lock me up and throw away the key, uncontrollably laughing at my self. Got some pretty good visuals for a while there. I wasn't able to watch the videos for some reason they won't load even on my laptop. 

I did manage to come up with this one recurring insight, the universe is alive, we are alive, we are the living universe, life is energy, energy is life. Man was I ever connected last night. That's the best I can do with words to describe this realization.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm not high but still spaced out, my hand eye coordination takes a lot of focus, just typing this message takes a lot of focus. I'm getting little tremors through my body and the odd wave of energy in my face. I'm kinda on autopilot just sitting in my head watching the universe unfurl. But my movements are no where near as coordinated and graceful like when I'm sober I think it's cause space seems deeper and wider.


----------



## mikek420 (Oct 31, 2015)

Since I'm going to Colorado and I feel that DMT told me about it, I think I will smoke a DMT laced joint when I get there and see if it has anything new for me! I might take some LSD lol but I have to work Wednesday at 9 am and I'm leaving Sunday at 9 pm and its a 14 hour drive or so so I will have to see what I feel at the time


----------



## New Age United (Oct 31, 2015)

Just had a visual after 18 hrs since last drop, my raw tray definitely had smoke coming off it like a cherry was burning on it but then when I actually focused on it it disappeared. It's funny bc this is not new I always went the whole next day still out there its not till I get a full nights sleep that I feel completely normal again. Funny how after 8 years it still came back to me when I dropped again.


----------



## DaSprout (Oct 31, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Doing it alone for the first time there were definitely a few times when I thought they would lock me up and throw away the key, uncontrollably laughing at my self...
> 
> I did manage to come up with this one recurring insight, the universe is alive, we are alive, we are the living universe, life is energy, energy is life. Man was I ever connected last night. That's the best I can do with words to describe this realization.


i definitely know that feeling.



New Age United said:


> Just had a visual after 18 hrs since last drop, my raw tray definitely had smoke coming off it like a cherry was burning on it but then when I actually focused on it it disappeared. It's funny bc this is not new I always went the whole next day still out there its not till I get a full nights sleep that I feel completely normal again. Funny how after 8 years it still came back to me when I dropped again.


Good to hear man. Glad you're back.


----------



## DaSprout (Oct 31, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> Since I'm going to Colorado and I feel that DMT told me about it, I think I will smoke a DMT laced joint when I get there and see if it has anything new for me! I might take some LSD lol but I have to work Wednesday at 9 am and I'm leaving Sunday at 9 pm and its a 14 hour drive or so so I will have to see what I feel at the time


Ahem..
Smoke that shit kid!!!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 2, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> Since I'm going to Colorado and I feel that DMT told me about it, I think I will smoke a DMT laced joint when I get there and see if it has anything new for me! I might take some LSD lol but I have to work Wednesday at 9 am and I'm leaving Sunday at 9 pm and its a 14 hour drive or so so I will have to see what I feel at the time


just flow with it and if You feel it.....spark that stuff up.

also...if You find Yourself HERE, in Colorado.....hit Up Your colorado homies!!!!


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 3, 2015)

I wish I had had reception to have said I'm in need of some acid cause my friend hit me up too late! I was everywhere too, co springs, San Luis , pueblo, everywhere but Denver this time


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 3, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> I wish I had had reception to have said I'm in need of some acid cause my friend hit me up too late! I was everywhere too, co springs, San Luis , pueblo, everywhere but Denver this time


How was the trip to your new home sir?


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 4, 2015)

I'll have to upload some pics when I get rested I left there at 745 this morning its now 149 and I'm still not home lol it was nice tho I loved the view


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 4, 2015)

Ok how do I post a pic from a phone?

The trip was everything i wanted and then some lol. I decided to wear red since I don't like to drive at all and I would not be grounded, since my feet wouldn't touch the ground. It got dark as hell so early, my guy fell thru on the trippies, but I'm glad, I drove 7:45 am to 3:50 am so tripping like that I probably would have died lol. I was in San Luis, absolutely beautiful scenery everything seemed so serene. My nuts shrank to the size or rice on the way back tho lol as I hadn't had time to sterilize the weed stink from my car but I made it back home safe! On the way, since I had no trippies and to keep from looking at every mile marker I tried to close my inner voice and open my mind a bit, trying to practice meditation more I guess. I think I was tripping but that might have been the sleep deprivation lol. I got the feeling tho on the highway that I was like a drop of something, I guess like a drop of blood being funneled from here to there with my own information and usefulness to people and that their interaction with me kept me in an information seeking and giving state, like if I wanted to be bad I could be bad and I would see the ripples of my bad intention cast on to that guy on to that person onto her onto.... But if I wanted to be good someone would have to be much more not good than I to be able to put there negative waves onto those around me.

I could kind of see this as a reflection of color like the more pure the color the less it had been negatively influenced. Made me think that humans are like crystals, add a little of this and not so much of that and the crystal is green, add more of this none of that and throw in one more and now it's a new color.



My friend was telling me about his last trip Monday when I was out. He said that he and his girl have been going through a rough patch I won't elaborate cause frankly I don't care about his personal life lol and also I don't know anything about what's up. He said his gf scribbled a picture out of anger towards him I guess putting her emotions into it, when he was tripping he said he saw the lines move and then go inside of him like he was absorbing her emotions and he started crying cause he understood


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 4, 2015)

This is my view from my lot


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 4, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> This is my view from my lot


Great view. Lucky devil.


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 4, 2015)

One more shot from it. And as I was leaving Colorado the song DMT by 1200 microns came on my radio:
Coming down from the mountain top
Everything is so clear

And that happened literally as I hit a mtn peak and came down


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 5, 2015)

got a trip report for US, mike420???


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 6, 2015)

I will be tripping on Monday I didn't have a chance to when I was out. I might smoke some DMT tonight


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 8, 2015)

Lsdmt Monday/Tuesday? Sounds like a plan


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 9, 2015)

My friends dad just passed away so I think he's gonna take care of famintime instead of me, which is fine in my book. I figure he needs to do that first. Maybe I'll get lucky with someone else, I haven't tripped in almost a month


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 9, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> My friends dad just passed away so I think he's gonna take care of famintime instead of me, which is fine in my book. I figure he needs to do that first. Maybe I'll get lucky with someone else, I haven't tripped in almost a month


My condolences. You have to start on your shroom grow man. This way you can an "if anything" supply.

"I can't get that?". "IF ANYTHING. I'll do shrooms."


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 9, 2015)

I can't eat shrooms tho they make my stomach bleed, specially when I eat them more than 2 days in a row. I do grow morning glories and that's a "once a year just because I can I'm gonna eat 500+ morning glory seeds and trip really good" I might just buy a couple vials of cid... Cause if anything... I'll just drink it lol


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 9, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> I can't eat shrooms tho they make my stomach bleed, specially when I eat them more than 2 days in a row. I do grow morning glories and that's a "once a year just because I can I'm gonna eat 500+ morning glory seeds and trip really good" I might just buy a couple vials of cid... Cause if anything... I'll just drink it lol


Ohhhh that's right. You did mention that 'bout tha shrooms. Sorry man. I guess LSA. Is the way? Hopefully you can meet El Cid sometime soon. Good luck bro.


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 9, 2015)

Yeah I'm asking and asking... Maybe when i move to Colorado some really nice person can show me how to make it and I can spread some joy too! #lifegoals lol


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 12, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> Yeah I'm asking and asking... Maybe when i move to Colorado some really nice person can show me how to make it and I can spread some joy too! #lifegoals lol


it'll come when YOU are ready


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Nov 12, 2015)

shrooms gave me fucking anxiety


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 12, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> shrooms gave me fucking anxiety


Sorry that happened to you brother. Shrooms give me. !!!!!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Nov 12, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> Sorry that happened to you brother. Shrooms give me. !!!!!


tripping by yourself is never good, recipe for disaster, if i did them with my close friends it would of been prevented, guaranteed


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 12, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> tripping by yourself is never good, recipe for disaster, if i did them with my close friends it would of been prevented, guaranteed


tripping by Oneself is where the magic happens....
recipe for enLiGHTenment. and if You do trip by Yourself and it becomes a disaster.... You did not eat enough. EAT MORE. if the substance scares You.... You did not...i repeat DID NOT EAT ENOUGH. !!!!
eat more and YOU WILL have the best trip of YOUR life.....GUARANTEED


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Nov 12, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> tripping by Oneself is where the magic happens....
> recipe for enLiGHTenment. and if You do trip by Yourself and it becomes a disaster.... You did not eat enough. EAT MORE. if the substance scares You.... You did not...i repeat DID NOT EAT ENOUGH. !!!!
> eat more and YOU WILL have the best trip of YOUR life.....GUARANTEED


the high dose is what gave me the anxiety attack, which gave me anxiety in the long run, your saying if i took more this would of been prevented? i seriously doubt that, would of fucked me over worse


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 12, 2015)

I personally enjoy 5+ grams of shrooms twice a week. Always a great time for me.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 12, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> the high dose is what gave me the anxiety attack, which gave me anxiety in the long run, your saying if i took more this would of been prevented? i seriously doubt that, would of fucked me over worse


obviously YOU have no idea.
and tripping may not be for You if You are having this sort of issue.

in the words of Terence McKenna.... "TAKE MORE"


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 12, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> I personally enjoy 5+ grams of shrooms twice a week. Always a great time for me.


what is the most You have ever eaten???
and how do YOU trip???


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Nov 12, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> obviously YOU have no idea.
> and tripping may not be for You if You are having this sort of issue.
> 
> in the words of Terence McKenna.... "TAKE MORE"


acid always went really well for me, shrooms on the other hand is way too over whelming, my mind and body really don't agree with it, and it fucked me over in the process


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 12, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> what is the most You have ever eaten???
> and how do YOU trip???


7.2 dry grams. I felt like my physical self became one with my spiritual self. Or at least reaching that point. I was a mass of orgasmic energy. Since I have alot of prior martial arts experience. I was able to more deeply understand certain concepts and uses of chi. Chakra. Yoga. And the effects of certain chi building exercises like the ho sen sul (incorrect spelling). Also other dimensional planes. The visuals were. Otherwordly. I truly believe that the visuals are alot more than visuals. So I always go into a trip with this thought in mind. Tonight is 5.7 dry grams. I always nom alone nowadays. When my scedule changes though...
It's fine though. Because I always end up doing something other than planned.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Nov 12, 2015)

i really don't know what my theory on shrooms is lol, i swear i felt god was with me on my first shroom trip unlike acid, and when i closed my eyes at one point i swear on my life i seen jesus looking at me, this pic is very very surprisingly accurate 

but if thats the case, whats the meaning of the visuals? what is he trying to tell me? i achieved very important messages about myself and about life in general, how guns even exist, a machine made to kill other living beings as fast and as effective as possible, is unspeakable evil, or money is meaningless and runs the planet in such a corrupt way, etc, it all makes sense spiritually, but what about the visuals? or the infinite confusing wonder of every object? whats the meaning of that?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Nov 12, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> tripping by Oneself is where the magic happens....
> recipe for enLiGHTenment. and if You do trip by Yourself and it becomes a disaster.... You did not eat enough. EAT MORE. if the substance scares You.... You did not...i repeat DID NOT EAT ENOUGH. !!!!
> eat more and YOU WILL have the best trip of YOUR life.....GUARANTEED


i just realized i tripped wrong the day i had a bad anxiety attack, its not because i was alone, (because that it is indeed where the introspective magic happens) but because all i did was use the internet and watch tv, anything what doesn't have to do with technology works so well.


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 12, 2015)

Well I just found some dimethyltriptamine, lost said DMT, found it again... Time to scrape for my life!


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## DaSprout (Nov 12, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i really don't know what my theory on shrooms is lol, i swear i felt god was with me on my first shroom trip unlike acid, and when i closed my eyes at one point i swear on my life i seen jesus looking at me, this pic is very very surprisingly accurate View attachment 3541485
> 
> but if thats the case, whats the meaning of the visuals? what is he trying to tell me? i achieved very important messages about myself and about life in general, how guns even exist, a machine made to kill other living beings as fast and as effective as possible, is unspeakable evil, or money is meaningless and runs the planet in such a corrupt way, etc, it all makes sense spiritually, but what about the visuals? or the infinite confusing wonder of every object? whats the meaning of that?


The visuals. I believe mean something to each individual on a personal basis. Look at them as almost being a waking dream. A tool to help you process sub conscious and conscious thoughts. Let me tell you. I have never had a "bad trip". I believe that may be due to my own life experiences. And how I view life in general. Maybe the whole anxiety issue that you had was something that was already building up within you. The shrooms just brought this issue up to the surface so that you could deal with it. The fact that it lingered was due to your not confronting said issue. Think about your trip. Do you remember any specific trigger that prompted your feeling this anxiety? Even if you were never to take shrooms again. That issue is still there. Waiting to rear its ugly head again. When you least expect it. Don't blame the shrooms. They're there to help.


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 12, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> Well I just found some dimethyltriptamine, lost said DMT, found it again... Time to scrape for my life!


I already know what @HeatlessBBQ will say...


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 12, 2015)

Smoke that shit kid!!!!!!!
Fumale pinche halucinado hombre!


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 12, 2015)

That was short son...
I saw a bunch of fuzzy shapes in weird colors kinda reminded me of felt. Like it looked soft and furry if I could pet it. Then a bunch of stars some six sided figures in sacred geometry and it looked like it formed the earth had a bunch of earthtone hearts go through it then it tore apart in random pieces and reformed as the earth but not geologically the same if you understand what I think I mean lol then it formed a bunch of landscapes that were all upside down starting with purple grass with weird purple and red flowers and then upsidedown running water and then faded to felt patches. Translation please??


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 12, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> Smoke that shit kid!!!!!!!
> Fumale pinche halucinado hombre!


Lolllll!!!!!!


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 12, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> That was short son...
> I saw a bunch of fuzzy shapes in weird colors kinda reminded me of felt. Like it looked soft and furry if I could pet it. Then a bunch of stars some six sided figures in sacred geometry and it looked like it formed the earth had a bunch of earthtone hearts go through it then it tore apart in random pieces and reformed as the earth but not geologically the same if you understand what I think I mean lol then it formed a bunch of landscapes that were all upside down starting with purple grass with weird purple and red flowers and then upsidedown running water and then faded to felt patches. Translation please??


......

I had the exact same experience.
You just had one of the most sacred visions man. 
Old school. Basically. It was an opening greeting. Old school spirits (other worldy beings) have been. Or will be making an appearance. 
Have you been experiencing any strange phenomena? Besides your other visions?


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 13, 2015)

I saw a shooting star tonight


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 13, 2015)

How do you mean you had the same experience? Can you elaborate?


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 13, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> I saw a shooting star tonight


That is funny. Prior to reading this. 
Look at what I posted in the LSD thread!!!!!!!


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 13, 2015)

I feel really in tune with things I can't explain it really its like this I guess
One time at work this girl walked out the door cause it was the end of her shift. I was like "come back!" You know cause she was cute and I wanted another look, then literally at the same time she came back in and grabbed her keys. Would she still have done it if I hadn't said anything? Probably, but what if my intent of saying that made her somehow leave they keys hmmm??? And its lots of stuff like that lately, a song randomly coming on that I was thinking about really hard, colors of things matching other people or things that I'm associating differently. Two big deer in my yard the other day about 40 feet from where I was sleeping a buck and doe both really freaking large lol or maybe just close but they let my dog get about 20 feet away before they left, and they both stared right at me dead in the eyes now that I think about it


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 13, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> I feel really in tune with things I can't explain it really its like this I guess
> One time at work this girl walked out the door cause it was the end of her shift. I was like "come back!" You know cause she was cute and I wanted another look, then literally at the same time she came back in and grabbed her keys. Would she still have done it if I hadn't said anything? Probably, but what if my intent of saying that made her somehow leave they keys hmmm??? And its lots of stuff like that lately, a song randomly coming on that I was thinking about really hard, colors of things matching other people or things that I'm associating differently. Two big deer in my yard the other day about 40 feet from where I was sleeping a buck and doe both really freaking large lol or maybe just close but they let my dog get about 20 feet away before they left, and they both stared right at me dead in the eyes now that I think about it


Keep an eye out for things. I can't really say too much. It's one of those things you have to realize for yourself. 
Look at it like a right of passage. Good luck. You're gonna need it.
One piece of advice.
No matter what happens. No matter what you see or experience. Just remember.
Your not crazy. Just keep that in pocket.


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 13, 2015)

Wtf lol


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 13, 2015)

It seems like my intentions are manifesting themselves but I have no focus on what manifests and what remains an actual dream


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 13, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> It seems like my intentions are manifesting themselves but I have no focus on what manifests and what remains an actual dream


Don't worry about it. It's in the ether now.
You'll realize later buddy.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 13, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> acid always went really well for me, shrooms on the other hand is way too over whelming, my mind and body really don't agree with it, and it fucked me over in the process


sounds like a kind, gentle, spirit guide or shaman could be of great benefit for You next time You trip shrooms???


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 13, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> 7.2 dry grams. I felt like my physical self became one with my spiritual self. Or at least reaching that point. *I was a mass of orgasmic energy.* Since I have alot of prior martial arts experience. I was able to more deeply understand certain concepts and uses of chi. Chakra. Yoga. And the effects of certain chi building exercises like the ho sen sul (incorrect spelling). Also other dimensional planes. The visuals were. Otherwordly. I truly believe that the visuals are alot more than visuals. So I always go into a trip with this thought in mind. Tonight is 5.7 dry grams. I always nom alone nowadays. When my scedule changes though...
> It's fine though. Because I always end up doing something other than planned.


@Mr. Bongwater - "I was a mass of orgasmic energy. " ^^^ read above

tell Me You do not like orgasms????  that sounds like an experience to have...for anyone....and everyone....*YOU *just might have to eat more (;


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 13, 2015)

@DaSprout - Your response I quoted above is really amazing and captures the essence of the psilocybin experience. It is also amazing how You can eat that much mushrooms with out any hesitation or fear like most people do.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 13, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i really don't know what my theory on shrooms is lol, i swear i felt god was with me on my first shroom trip unlike acid, and when i closed my eyes at one point i swear on my life i seen jesus looking at me, this pic is very very surprisingly accurate View attachment 3541485
> 
> but if thats the case, whats the meaning of the visuals? what is he trying to tell me? i achieved very important messages about myself and about life in general, how guns even exist, a machine made to kill other living beings as fast and as effective as possible, is unspeakable evil, or money is meaningless and runs the planet in such a corrupt way, etc, it all makes sense spiritually, but what about the visuals? or the infinite confusing wonder of every object? whats the meaning of that?


"digital eyes invisible , never undermine signs from the visuals."

EVERYONE has THEIR OWN perception ON things.
Everyone has a different LSD experience then the other...
YOUR visuals of Jesus are speaking to YOU on a very HIGH frequency.
It is UP to YOU and only YOU to decipher what this could mean. (;

if YOU would like any of MY INsight, please, Private Message ME


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 13, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i just realized i tripped wrong the day i had a bad anxiety attack, its not because i was alone, (because that it is indeed where the introspective magic happens) but because all i did was use the internet and watch tv, anything what doesn't have to do with technology works so well.


that there may be the reason why One may not find benefit from any psychoactive substance, if used with a bunch of distractions. such as television. 
but i believe if YOU were tripping while reading this type of philosophic, spiritual information on the internet HERE like rollitup.org....One could catalyze a very beneficial thought pattern that could possibly lead to one of the most brilliant ideas that could ever be manifested for the betterment of mankind.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Nov 13, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> that there may be the reason why One may not find benefit from any psychoactive substance, if used with a bunch of distractions. such as television.
> but i believe if YOU were tripping while reading this type of philosophic, spiritual information on the internet HERE like rollitup.org....One could catalyze a very beneficial thought pattern that could possibly lead to one of the most brilliant ideas that could ever be manifested for the betterment of mankind.


YES! TV IS WHAT MADE ME GO INTO A BAD TRIP, I REMEMBER NOW


----------



## New Age United (Nov 13, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> that there may be the reason why One may not find benefit from any psychoactive substance, if used with a bunch of distractions. such as television.
> but i believe if YOU were tripping while reading this type of philosophic, spiritual information on the internet HERE like rollitup.org....One could catalyze a very beneficial thought pattern that could possibly lead to one of the most brilliant ideas that could ever be manifested for the betterment of mankind.


Heatless I'm curious if you would find any meaning to this. I feel my philosophy is for the betterment of humanity. 

Always be Aware of Space

Time is an illusion but the Earth is very Real

All things come and go but the Light remains Eternal

If you understand this then you are now in Paradise

Welcome to Eternity; welcome to the Kingdom of Heaven

Come and dine with me in Paradise my brethren


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 13, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Heatless I'm curious if you would find any meaning to this. I feel my philosophy is for the betterment of humanity.
> 
> Always be Aware of Space
> 
> ...


Heeeyyyy. Look who's back.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 13, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Heatless I'm curious if you would find any meaning to this. I feel my philosophy is for the betterment of humanity.
> 
> Always be Aware of Space
> 
> ...


THIS IS WHAT I AM ALL ABOUT !!!!!  <3


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 13, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> @DaSprout - Your response I quoted above is really amazing and captures the essence of the psilocybin experience. It is also amazing how You can eat that much mushrooms with out any hesitation or fear like most people do.


Thank you sir. I really do love the booms. And the experiences that they give.


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 13, 2015)

I've got so many replies on this one I can't keep them all lined up lol

My first trip ever on DMT I got sucked into the TV! It wasn't on or anything I just saw lego blocks of blue and red light up the wall and stretch to me and the TV turned into black oil and dripped onto the floor, I saw the stairs going up (in the house) but it looked like they just stopped after 6 steps or so and there was nothing

@newageunited that was beautiful, its like words that I can see but also since I trip and understand fully its like each minor sentence is a full book complete with all the secrets and the knowledge that is sought, you just need to speak the language.

@DaSprout you make me jealous. Jealous isn't the right word but you make me something lol. I wish I could eat mushrooms and not worry about whether my stomach is gonna make me bleed to death hahaaaa man, I'm gonna try shrooms again. You make me want to go above my body and get that insight. The last couple times nothing bad happened. The one time bad stuff happened I had eaten an oz of penis envy shrooms throughout a whole week, everyday eating a few g and watching my ceiling dance orgasmically at me. I will have to prepare my body and mind for that to make sure I get what I intend out of it.

Lastly, I'm going to get some LSD this week. I asked a few people (if my main guy is still having family issues at least I have a backup) I'm thinking 3-5 hits with 4aco DMT 2hits right at my peak. I got questions unanswered I need to address I think that will keep those doors open enough for me. And hopefully one hit of DMT to end the night. I look forward to sharing the insight I get with my trippy riu family and maybe they will see the messages that I have received and maybe help me understand


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 14, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> I've got so many replies on this one I can't keep them all lined up lol
> 
> My first trip ever on DMT I got sucked into the TV! It wasn't on or anything I just saw lego blocks of blue and red light up the wall and stretch to me and the TV turned into black oil and dripped onto the floor, I saw the stairs going up (in the house) but it looked like they just stopped after 6 steps or so and there was nothing
> 
> ...


Good stuff man.


----------



## Noinch (Nov 14, 2015)

Decided to randomly break through on some dmt with a friend of mine tonight while we were hanging out, no better bonding experience. Word of warning though make sure you have a fan or air-con going as soon as it starts to kick in, not even summer in Australia yet and it was just under 40 degrees, felt like I was dying from overheating till I managed to palm my fan remote before I fell out of reality. Insanely beautiful trip, I would try to look around and there was just an infinite reflection of everything around me it was like I was soaring through this land of infinite planes in a sea of color feeling nothing but pure love and joy. Ordering a gram of 2ce and 50 tabs of lsd this week, gotta make sure I keep the stash plentiful for those vibrant summer days


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 14, 2015)

Noinch said:


> Decided to randomly break through on some dmt with a friend of mine tonight while we were hanging out, no better bonding experience. Word of warning though make sure you have a fan or air-con going as soon as it starts to kick in, not even summer in Australia yet and it was just under 40 degrees, felt like I was dying from overheating till I managed to palm my fan remote before I fell out of reality. Insanely beautiful trip, I would try to look around and there was just an infinite reflection of everything around me it was like I was soaring through this land of infinite planes in a sea of color feeling nothing but pure love and joy. Ordering a gram of 2ce and 50 tabs of lsd this week, gotta make sure I keep the stash plentiful for those vibrant summer days








what a wonderful journey that sounds like. (;
thank You for sharing. Really makes me wanna have a good blast off.

do You think the dmt raised Your temperature???


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 14, 2015)

I always feel warm on DMT. When I smoked the other night it was probably 35-40 degrees and I wasn't wearing a jacket lol but I felt comfortable, I always feel like I'm turning into warm plastic


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 14, 2015)

I talked to my friend today, he's gonna stick around to take care of me one last time. I'm not how to feel about that one, I mean I'm happy I get to take acid and have DMT but I'm sad cause he isn't gonna be around too much longer for me, as he has family stuff, and I'm sad cause I don't want him to think that I only wanted him around for the drugs, and it makes it hard for me to communicate with him (hey man your dad just died can I get some Lucy?) That would just make me feel like an asshole lol but I'm covered for Monday, I can't wait to givr a trip report I've been waiting a month lol


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 14, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> I talked to my friend today, he's gonna stick around to take care of me one last time. I'm not how to feel about that one, I mean I'm happy I get to take acid and have DMT but I'm sad cause he isn't gonna be around too much longer for me, as he has family stuff, and I'm sad cause I don't want him to think that I only wanted him around for the drugs, and it makes it hard for me to communicate with him (hey man your dad just died can I get some Lucy?) That would just make me feel like an asshole lol but I'm covered for Monday, I can't wait to givr a trip report I've been waiting a month lol


Don't sweat it man. Personal is personal. Business is business. Things happen. Death is the natural end to a physical form. Besides. You're also helping him out by making a purchase and giving him $. I'm sure that he accepts your heart felt condolences. And your warm cash from your back pocket. Just stock up as much as you can. Take as much of his sttock as possible so that he doesn't have to worry about having it lying around. Enjoy your trips.


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 14, 2015)

Yeah by Monday I need to be out of this mindset or I might bring myself down and have a sad time instead. My dad and I had one of those father son talks, basically
Now son your life is fucked up because________
And take from my experiences__________
And a bunch of stuff, but the way he was talking man... I couldn't get my dad to smoke pot or eat a dosed brownie or trip LSD, but he was talking like, life is the sum of your experience, good experience bad experience, you have the ability to make it your own experience. Total one with the universe kind of stuff. And he's never so much as abused tylonol or aspirin lol but its hard for him to even relate to me he was a high school drop out who enlisted clawed his way to the top and got a masters degree too, my biggest aspiration is to grow weed and be surrounded by nature, but it was like his words were said in a way that more than made sense, which is crazy cause he's basically a straight and narrow type person and I'm Willing to try just about anything, but he said that if you want to go for something no matter what it is better to associate with proper people in that field (he was telling me about how there are dishonest people in all walks of life) pure gold right there lol


----------



## Noinch (Nov 14, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> what a wonderful journey that sounds like. (;
> thank You for sharing. Really makes me wanna have a good blast off.
> 
> do You think the dmt raised Your temperature???


It definitely feels like it raises my body temperature, my friend said I went pretty red. Also I should'v mentioned it was 40 degrees celsius not fahrenheit, so about 104 for you Americans. So damn fuckin' hot


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 14, 2015)

Noinch said:


> It definitely feels like it raises my body temperature, my friend said I went pretty red. Also I should'v mentioned it was 40 degrees celsius not fahrenheit, so about 104 for you Americans. So damn fuckin' hot


What?!


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 14, 2015)

Noinch said:


> It definitely feels like it raises my body temperature, my friend said I went pretty red. Also I should'v mentioned it was 40 degrees celsius not fahrenheit, so about 104 for you Americans. So damn fuckin' hot


Stop playing games no-no. A majority of Amerixans would have been frying in that heat. DMT or not. Shiiiiittttt.


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 14, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> Yeah by Monday I need to be out of this mindset or I might bring myself down and have a sad time instead. My dad and I had one of those father son talks, basically
> Now son your life is fucked up because________
> And take from my experiences__________
> And a bunch of stuff, but the way he was talking man... I couldn't get my dad to smoke pot or eat a dosed brownie or trip LSD, but he was talking like, life is the sum of your experience, good experience bad experience, you have the ability to make it your own experience. Total one with the universe kind of stuff. And he's never so much as abused tylonol or aspirin lol but its hard for him to even relate to me he was a high school drop out who enlisted clawed his way to the top and got a masters degree too, my biggest aspiration is to grow weed and be surrounded by nature, but it was like his words were said in a way that more than made sense, which is crazy cause he's basically a straight and narrow type person and I'm Willing to try just about anything, but he said that if you want to go for something no matter what it is better to associate with proper people in that field (he was telling me about how there are dishonest people in all walks of life) pure gold right there lol


Parents. The one thing that me and my buds loved to do while on acid was to call our mothers. Drunk or on bud. Never. But on acid. A must.


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 15, 2015)

Also a little searching at work, the new guy knows a guy who has the same prices I'm used to, cause he knows a guy lol


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 15, 2015)

10 strip LSD .02 g DMT, 2 hits 4acodmt here I come. I'll bring my DMT pipe with me in case I feel the urge, however I might save them for an experiment. Since I kind of messed up the 4aco dose last time (too diluted) I think I will prepare it both hits in maybe a soda capful of water. I will be taking 5 hits around 8-10 pm Monday. Playlist is set, mostly Shiva Chandra, but other nice stuff, I'd like to get more jazz and dissonance lol haven't eaten much in the last day or two, just haven't been hungry, I feel honestly like I've been subconsciously cleansing and preparing myself for it.
Probably gonna have to preroll blunts, debating on a DMT blunt as it seems to last longer than the chillum, but I haven't fully blasted on solely DMT for a while, might save one or both for when LSD and 4aco let me return to earth. I'm planning on having my phone but you know it can get kinda messy haha, I might just get a notebook or something I like that to write any thoughts down that I feel are important.
Also planning on watching trippy movies so maybe at the start of Speedracer I take that shot of 4aco. Pretty sure I got all the preplanning taken care of  I will of course have to report back when I crash land back onto mother earth


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 16, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> 10 strip LSD .02 g DMT, 2 hits 4acodmt here I come. I'll bring my DMT pipe with me in case I feel the urge, however I might save them for an experiment. Since I kind of messed up the 4aco dose last time (too diluted) I think I will prepare it both hits in maybe a soda capful of water. I will be taking 5 hits around 8-10 pm Monday. Playlist is set, mostly Shiva Chandra, but other nice stuff, I'd like to get more jazz and dissonance lol haven't eaten much in the last day or two, just haven't been hungry, I feel honestly like I've been subconsciously cleansing and preparing myself for it.
> Probably gonna have to preroll blunts, debating on a DMT blunt as it seems to last longer than the chillum, but I haven't fully blasted on solely DMT for a while, might save one or both for when LSD and 4aco let me return to earth. I'm planning on having my phone but you know it can get kinda messy haha, I might just get a notebook or something I like that to write any thoughts down that I feel are important.
> Also planning on watching trippy movies so maybe at the start of Speedracer I take that shot of 4aco. Pretty sure I got all the preplanning taken care of  I will of course have to report back when I crash land back onto mother earth


Good travels sir. And God's speed.


----------



## Noinch (Nov 16, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> 10 strip LSD .02 g DMT, 2 hits 4acodmt here I come. I'll bring my DMT pipe with me in case I feel the urge, however I might save them for an experiment. Since I kind of messed up the 4aco dose last time (too diluted) I think I will prepare it both hits in maybe a soda capful of water. I will be taking 5 hits around 8-10 pm Monday. Playlist is set, mostly Shiva Chandra, but other nice stuff, I'd like to get more jazz and dissonance lol haven't eaten much in the last day or two, just haven't been hungry, I feel honestly like I've been subconsciously cleansing and preparing myself for it.
> Probably gonna have to preroll blunts, debating on a DMT blunt as it seems to last longer than the chillum, but I haven't fully blasted on solely DMT for a while, might save one or both for when LSD and 4aco let me return to earth. I'm planning on having my phone but you know it can get kinda messy haha, I might just get a notebook or something I like that to write any thoughts down that I feel are important.
> Also planning on watching trippy movies so maybe at the start of Speedracer I take that shot of 4aco. Pretty sure I got all the preplanning taken care of  I will of course have to report back when I crash land back onto mother earth


If you want to do a dmt blunt I suggest making changa, so much easier and it's such a smooth onset. Just toke away and slowly drift out of reality. Happy travels friend


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 16, 2015)

Hmmm interesting. I don't even know what that is lol. I'll check it out thanks!


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 16, 2015)

Ok now I don't have the harmaline or any idea where to get it today


----------



## Noinch (Nov 16, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> Ok now I don't have the harmaline or any idea where to get it today


You don't really need anything with harmaline alkaloids in them, you can use any can of herb, weed etc. Just put 1:1 ratio of dmt to herb in a glass or container, fill with high percentage alcohol or acetone till it's just covering the herbs and dmt, don't want to fill the entire container otherwise it'll take forever to evaporate. Then just stir occasionally and wait for all the liquid to evaporate, make sure herbs are dry and now the dmt is infused into the herbs making it much much easier to smoke. 

Definitely suggest trying it out in the future


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 16, 2015)

Noinch said:


> You don't really need anything with harmaline alkaloids in them, you can use any can of herb, weed etc. Just put 1:1 ratio of dmt to herb in a glass or container, fill with high percentage alcohol or acetone till it's just covering the herbs and dmt, don't want to fill the entire container otherwise it'll take forever to evaporate. Then just stir occasionally and wait for all the liquid to evaporate, make sure herbs are dry and now the dmt is infused into the herbs making it much much easier to smoke.
> 
> Definitely suggest trying it out in the future


Thanks no-no!


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 16, 2015)

That sounds like a perfect solution (ahhh chemistry joke!) To keep your hands from getting sticky and kinda gooey from the DMT, so the entire bud is now infused with deem. What's the difference? I ask because my usual go to (joint or blunt form of smoking) would be to gently crush the DMT into about half an inch section of weed, about 1.5 inches from the end of the blunt/ or joint. When I smoke after about halfway I start to taste and then it goes crazy haha but effectively I've smoked half a clean blunt first and then have the DMT, now pretty much liquefied and infused into the last couple inches of blunt. Would it last longer/shorter comparatively? I'd think it would effect you almost immediately. A DMT joint/ blunt with 0.01 g DMT usually lasts about 45 min for the trippy part and then a nice body high


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 16, 2015)

Wait 1:1 ratio? 1 g weed 1g DMT? That sounds like a lot or did I mis something


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 16, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> That sounds like a perfect solution (ahhh chemistry joke!)...


Uggghhhh...


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 16, 2015)

Gonna have a trip report sometime tonight, really freaking excited! I'm gonna eat the 4acodmt alone. Probably preroll one dose of DMT into a blunt, and trip solo tonight, tomorrow will take the LSD +DMT. I will most likely be able to just chill and try to deprive myself of my senses, as in put myself in a comfortable environment that is completely darkened but warm and cozy. I feel like I've been super preparing myself for something amazing, I havent been extremely hungry as of late and I've been having steady level 2 cev for a few days now


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Nov 16, 2015)

sounds like hell of a ride i look forward to reading it


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 16, 2015)

And I'm giving my pot dealer a free hit of 4aco. I hope he tells me what happened


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 16, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> Gonna have a trip report sometime tonight, really freaking excited! I'm gonna eat the 4acodmt alone. Probably preroll one dose of DMT into a blunt, and trip solo tonight, tomorrow will take the LSD +DMT. I will most likely be able to just chill and try to deprive myself of my senses, as in put myself in a comfortable environment that is completely darkened but warm and cozy. I feel like I've been super preparing myself for something amazing, I havent been extremely hungry as of late and I've been having steady level 2 cev for a few days now


I'm actually a little jealou.....
Ahhh whatever.

Enjoy that shit kiddd!!!!


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 16, 2015)

I I believe it is time...
Gentlemen, wish I could share. Had a wonderful conversation with my buddy, a little extra money helped lol. 3 hits DMT (ordered 2) 3 hits 4aco (ordered 3 but these are a bit fat) 10 hits LSD, this thing is nice and thick too... And space rocks (bho coated in Kiev and rolled in weed)

Charging my music making device and setting a playlist. Gonna blast off in t minus 90 minutes!!!

One month is the longest I've gone in two years without tripping and this time I'm gonna make sure I bring something back to share with everyone!


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 16, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> IView attachment 3544386 I believe it is time...
> Gentlemen, wish I could share. Had a wonderful conversation with my buddy, a little extra money helped lol. 3 hits DMT (ordered 2) 3 hits 4aco (ordered 3 but these are a bit fat) 10 hits LSD, this thing is nice and thick too... And space rocks (bho coated in Kiev and rolled in weed)
> 
> Charging my music making device and setting a playlist. Gonna blast off in t minus 90 minutes!!!
> ...


A feast. Fit for a king.
Enjoy man.


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 16, 2015)

12 minutes in and I can see flowers everywhere. To my home made isolation chamber. Goodnight!


----------



## Noinch (Nov 16, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> That sounds like a perfect solution (ahhh chemistry joke!) To keep your hands from getting sticky and kinda gooey from the DMT, so the entire bud is now infused with deem. What's the difference? I ask because my usual go to (joint or blunt form of smoking) would be to gently crush the DMT into about half an inch section of weed, about 1.5 inches from the end of the blunt/ or joint. When I smoke after about halfway I start to taste and then it goes crazy haha but effectively I've smoked half a clean blunt first and then have the DMT, now pretty much liquefied and infused into the last couple inches of blunt. Would it last longer/shorter comparatively? I'd think it would effect you almost immediately. A DMT joint/ blunt with 0.01 g DMT usually lasts about 45 min for the trippy part and then a nice body high


You still need to hold the smoke in like you would with freebase but for some reason it's a smoother onset even when not using any MAOI containing herbs in the mix. Lasts a bit longer it's like it just gently comes on and you just drift into that dmt world, the effects definitely still come on instantly just more smooth and it seems to linger a lot longer as well. 1:1 ratio is a lot it's just my go-to because it's easy to dose, want 10mg of dmt in a blunt you just put in 20mg of changa in ince it's 10mg of weed or herb infused with 10mg of dmt. I've been under the influence for what feels like up to an hour with a dmt joint with weed and changa before, the synergy is amazing


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 17, 2015)

Holy. Mother. Of. God I just fucking died wow holy shit this is the end I just came down 10:30 took it wow. More to come when I am sane lol much much much love


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 17, 2015)

Lololol I'm not even down fully level 2 visuals still sometimes three I just saw the universe get created . I completely lost everything. I died. I literally stopped being human I just became. Consciousness. Approximately 10:45 (+15 min) I became aware of everything and nothing god what happened haha oh shit... I smoked a bho laced blunt, I felt zero high... Nada nothing. I suddenly became light and not a physical object it is so hard to describe I was neither light nor sound nor body yet I was everything. About 45 minutes in I heard voices mostly female it was weird it sounded like my mom and it just said. You. Need. To. Go. To. Sleep. NOW.
I became aware that I was no longer human I was no longer "I" but we were "here" we were aware of time. It felt forever. I was so scared at this point. +1 hour in and full on level 7464446 visuals. Full on voices except that each voice became aware of existing in a separate dimension. God ok I was fucking scared I wasn't I I wasn't me I was no longer Michael and I didfed know for how long I had been like that I became aware that everything was draining away to grey. I couldn't see color I couldn't move. I wasn't I I wasn't here I was not I I was not us I was not me I just suddenly was. I remember I felt like I was crying so hard. And there was no color anywhere. Suddenly I saw a trickle of red and with the red came motion I literally feel at about 12:15 I screamed "myself" into existing. At 12:14 I was not. At 12:15 I was. I became aware that I had many consciousnesses and one consciousness I felt at 12:14 that I was a circle inside a square inside a rectangle inside a triangle inside a smear of red waving warm light and everywhere I looked the red bled, like it was life and flowing. I could. See everything everything everything and from that red came orange and orange turned into yellow which eventually made its way to the crown chakra, but it was like this red covered all red was all red only was and had no beginning or end and slowly red and orange covered all and red and orange were all and red and orange were always and had no beginning or end and then red orange and yellow were all and so forth. Each time more color was brought to my sight. Suddenly I was I but I was also not I I was a circle inside a square inside a rectangle and I saw angles and lights and these angles and lights were so perfect that there was no nothing else just everything was made up of a circle inside a square inside a rectangle. But I was not here I had shape and breath, I could scream and I could say I myself me, this I AM. I I I. I was Michael again but had no movement I saw color but was not alive. And I felt motion I became aware that I. Was. Dead. I was standing and lying down. I could walk around but have no body. I was but had no purpose. I was stuck forever!! I knew I was dead, I became aware that if I did nothing nothing would be the result, but if I did something nothing but good would happened. I became aware of a song and I wish I remembered the words because this song took me to the triangle and then took a rectangle out of it and then a square and finally a circle out if the square and these were the most perfect. The square fits just inside of the circle to where there is room for the rest of the shapes And it was. It became. And it was MOSTEST PERFECT at that point. Every square had a circle and every circle a rectangle and the rectangle a triangle and the triangle had sound. The quality of all the shapes together in everything had a unique noise to it like a windchime, and the shapes is why we are here and how I can sit on the bed without falling through, because I have a Shape, I have a Color, and I have a sound which at that point was just
Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

But suddenly there was like


Oooooooooooooo
Aaaaaaaaaaaaa
Oooooooooooo

Like my sound was in a sandwich and I therefore had a specific need, a quality. And my sound became a form, I became a violin, (played guitar a little no violin..) And when I BECAME the violin I was aware that my sound had folded in on itself. And therefore was aware that it was supposed to be there. And. The sounds were perfect and uniform and i saw the periodic table and all of the elements and saw their perfection.
I became at point aware of a choice. I could lose myself towards the rationale, solid way of thinking. And it felt male, or. Become one with this female energy that was holding me since. About 11 pm. I became aware of the fluctuations between the emotions and when I received the emotions and thoughts and memories of I of us of we of MICHAEL. 
I threw the fuck up again and again and everything turned into jelly and then I was cold. I was no longer shapes inside shapes I was shapes besides shapes. I could look at myself as a circle and a square, and not a

Circle inside a square inside................
And I was cold and I was LOVE love love love love
And I AM. AND here I and I now and I am and I was and I will always be and I am God... And you are God and all is God and God is all and all is now MOST PERFECT AND ALIVE AND IN COLOR AND HERE AND NOW


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 17, 2015)

0.20 g 4aco DMT was the dose. Time start 1030. First noticed 11:15. After that 11:15 turned into 00:00 and then 00:00 became now, as in I'm not quite sure I'm still feeling it


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 17, 2015)

Damn and I still have a bunch of DMT left and LSD and more 4aco lmao


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 17, 2015)

Time 12:00
Dose 2.5 hits LSD
Elapsed time 2 minutes
Taste: yes its LSD
About to roll a dank blunt with 98.678% bho and the trip begins again!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Nov 17, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> IView attachment 3544386 I believe it is time...
> Gentlemen, wish I could share. Had a wonderful conversation with my buddy, a little extra money helped lol. 3 hits DMT (ordered 2) 3 hits 4aco (ordered 3 but these are a bit fat) 10 hits LSD, this thing is nice and thick too... And space rocks (bho coated in Kiev and rolled in weed)
> 
> Charging my music making device and setting a playlist. Gonna blast off in t minus 90 minutes!!!
> ...


peaceful travels, and i happen to buy my weed tied up like that too lol


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 18, 2015)

After that 4acodmt, my acid trip didn't seem that intense lol I took 4 hits but felt really good for about 7 hours, I think it helped because I was so drained from the previous trip that I managed to stay awake on the acid. I did smoke some super potent bho too so that helped me feel good too. I feel a weird afterglow from everything tho, like digital pictures in my eyes that don't make sense


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Nov 18, 2015)

if i took all that i'd still be tripping my eyes out


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 18, 2015)

Just 
:'(
Broke
:''''(

My

:'''’''''''''''''(
DMT PIPE

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Can I make a little foil pipe and smoke it out of that? I was planning on putting a little wax with it to try to keep from incinerating it.

Or should I just wait till I can buy another one??


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 19, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> Just
> :'(
> Broke
> :''''(
> ...


Use your stoner ingenuity. Then buy a new one.


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm so afraid I'm gonna waste it cause it seems to work absolute best in the little glass pipe. I might have to use patience I guess, 0.25 grams of DMT is plenty to work with but I really wanna see how good I can blast off


----------



## Noinch (Nov 19, 2015)

Cut the bottom of a plastic bottle off (I prefer smaller ones) get some aluminium foil, make an indentation for the dmt to sit in. Cover the bottom of the bottle with the foil with the dmt on the inside, make it tight around the edges so the smoke doesn't escape.Light from bottom keeping the flame about an inch away from the bottle. Can either covered the top of the bottle to let all the dmt vaporize and do it in one hit or just wait till it starts vaporizing and do one like breathe so its a smoother hit more like a pipe. 

Minus my amazing art skills this is what it should look like, I found a bottle this size a bit too big I usually just use the like 600ml clear water-bottles


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Nov 19, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> Use your stoner ingenuity.


hahaha you wouldn't believe the stuff we've designed for weed


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Nov 19, 2015)

how much would i feel off a gram or a gram and a half ?? could get some more good cubes next saturday


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 19, 2015)

Love the rocket ship lol

I was asking about the DMT because every time I use a home made device I don't fully blast off, it just seems to not work as well for some reason, and since I got a little for free I want to make the best of it! 
As for the g or g.5 I ate 1.5 g of penis envy shroom and went to work, first time I tripped shroom for over 2 months so hite super hard looked like everything was coated in shimmery oil and was moving too fast for me, but then again I was at work lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Nov 19, 2015)

you did fucking 1.5 grams of penis envy at work??? aint that shit potent as hell? damn i can't even function at home when i'm tripping lol


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 19, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> As for the g or g.5 I ate 1.5 g of penis envy shroom and went to work, first time I tripped shroom for over 2 months so hite super hard looked like everything was coated in shimmery oil and was moving too fast for me, but then again I was at work lol


Lol!


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 19, 2015)

I've done acid at work too lol it makes me hyper focused on my work and everything seems really fluid to do


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Nov 19, 2015)

acid is different haha, shrooms puts me on another planet


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Nov 19, 2015)

i get confused when i'm baked at work sometimes the buzz of that, even weed, is almost too intense for work lol


----------



## bushwickbill (Nov 19, 2015)

hahaha love that rocket ship, that makes me thik of the crazy pipes and bongs I used to make out of jars and tubing and shit. but thatnks for posting that. I'm going to try that method.


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 19, 2015)

What happens to the DMT resin? Does it stay on the foil? I made a glass light bulb into a vaporizer but I didn't like it cause the DMT went everywhere. 
that looks better cause the bottom is flat and has the little spot to keep the DMT so it looks like it would basically stay.
I just smoked my tried and true way, it seems like I HAVE to use a lot more that way to blast off. I took a little rock from a bag and broke it in half and then added the crumbs into a blunt, keeping them really close to the bottom. I think I spread it out too far apart tho :/ I started to feel real fucked up and stuck-plasticky-like from really early into it. I saw everything super clear, managed to make it back inside, blinded by the 40 watt light and stark white walls (not even white really I was tripping) of my house and when I closed my eyes I saw more freaking plants and some weird metal containers it looked like a weird cartoon image. That part eventually moved on to a field it was like I was getting the memory of the plant that contained the DMT I smoked. I was stationary and it kinda moved through the seasons. Then I saw rolling green hills and weird shifting green figures for a few minutes. DMT is odd lol. Everything open eyed looked flat as hell and super bright but when I close my eyes a whole new world...


----------



## Noinch (Nov 20, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> What happens to the DMT resin? Does it stay on the foil? I made a glass light bulb into a vaporizer but I didn't like it cause the DMT went everywhere.
> that looks better cause the bottom is flat and has the little spot to keep the DMT so it looks like it would basically stay.
> I just smoked my tried and true way, it seems like I HAVE to use a lot more that way to blast off. I took a little rock from a bag and broke it in half and then added the crumbs into a blunt, keeping them really close to the bottom. I think I spread it out too far apart tho :/ I started to feel real fucked up and stuck-plasticky-like from really early into it. I saw everything super clear, managed to make it back inside, blinded by the 40 watt light and stark white walls (not even white really I was tripping) of my house and when I closed my eyes I saw more freaking plants and some weird metal containers it looked like a weird cartoon image. That part eventually moved on to a field it was like I was getting the memory of the plant that contained the DMT I smoked. I was stationary and it kinda moved through the seasons. Then I saw rolling green hills and weird shifting green figures for a few minutes. DMT is odd lol. Everything open eyed looked flat as hell and super bright but when I close my eyes a whole new world...


Yea the dmt resin just stays on the foil you can just re-use it as is or scrape it off onto clean foil and add a bit more dmt and do that. I've found that even if it's all black and you think its well burnt if its still crystal-like and not just black goop it definitely still packs a punch. Good clean dmt you should be able to breakthrough with around 30mg, I always see people saying you need at least 50mg+ even up to 100mg to breakthrough but that is a huge waste. Good smoking technique, patience and an open and clear mind is a sure fire way to breakthrough. However if you have a lot of dmt to spare you can always just load the cunt up with as much as you can and blast off that way but i'm too poor to be doing things like that haha


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 20, 2015)

Yeah I wouldn't like to waste it, this seems a good way I just need to find a plastic bottle which I have none lol


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 20, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> Yeah I wouldn't like to waste it, this seems a good way I just need to find a plastic bottle which I have none lol





Go to a store kid!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 20, 2015)

sounds like Mike knows whats Up on not using plastic !!!

sustain by not contributing to waste.


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 20, 2015)

Lol I refuse plastic bags all the time its hard to shop sometimes


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 21, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> Lol I refuse plastic bags all the time its hard to shop sometimes


what about keeping a hand held basket from king soopers ???


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 21, 2015)

I've got a 100% recycled fabric bag  only use that kind of stuff


----------



## DaSprout (Nov 21, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> I've got a 100% recycled fabric bag  only use that kind of stuff


I only use my backpacks.


----------



## Noinch (Nov 26, 2015)

Going down south for a few days to my best friends parents farm out in the bush, these conveniently arrived just before i'm about to leave


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 27, 2015)

Noinch said:


> Going down south for a few days to my best friends parents farm out in the bush, these conveniently arrived just before i'm about to leave
> View attachment 3551794


looks good mate


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 10, 2015)

I LOVE ACIDDD!!!!!!!!! .....and mushrooms....and DMT


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 10, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> looks good mate


Lol. You were attempting an Aussie accent weren't you.


----------



## Noinch (Dec 11, 2015)

I really want to post something I made while dicking around on photoshop on some mighty fine LSD yesterday but it contains my face haha, the effects of tripping: mad creativity and productivity. 

Spent two days eating small amounts of acid, playing guitar, practicing vocals, doing work, making friends, was crazy. I've been messing around with microdosing and have a heap of just tiny bits of cut up tabs no idea how much is on them so I just ate a piece every few hours for 2 days (without sleep of course). Was a whole other experience, the visuals were almost like 2cb at times, I started feeling really euphoric and noticed that my vision was slightly off but I wasn't really tripping so I go to the toilet (my favorite place to trip) just a really small room, comfortable chair (the toilet) and nothing else but plain white walls but of course they weren't white, these amazing shimmery purple and greens were flowing through it, not super super intense it looks like it was just the paint, it was so beautiful, had so much energy I might do this way more often


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 11, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> Lol. You were attempting an Aussie accent weren't you.


I am from Australia !!! whatr You talkin about ?!?!  hahaha


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 11, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I am from Australia !!! whatr You talkin about ?!?!  hahaha


Lol!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 11, 2015)

Does anyone have any information on microgram dosages with LSD and how each microgram amount can give a certain trip or experience???


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 11, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Does anyone have any information on microgram dosages with LSD and how each microgram amount can give a certain trip or experience???


Come on Heatless. You already have the answer to this. 
Heatless' lsd microdosing journal.


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 11, 2015)

Microdose that shit.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 11, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> Come on Heatless. You already have the answer to this.
> Heatless' lsd microdosing journal.


yes!!! You literally just helped Me find My old thread. thank you thank you thank you !!!!


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 11, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> yes!!! You literally just helped Me find My old thread. thank you thank you thank you !!!!


Lol.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 15, 2015)

for real!!!! Thank You @DaSprout . Very blessed to interacted with beings like YOU on rollitup.org


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 15, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> for real!!!! Thank You @DaSprout . Very blessed to interacted with beings like YOU on rollitup.org


The feels are mutual buddy.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 18, 2015)

love love love!!!!


----------



## mikek420 (Dec 18, 2015)

Everyone at my work will love me after Christmas, I can't wait to spread some love in their face! I'm wondering though, I was a late bloomer as my parents are ultra conservative no drinking no drugging no fun people (lol) and didn't start this shit till I was 19. Wondering what age I would consider saying
"This isn't for you yet, come back when you are older? I want to be very thorough and make sure that all of them have a great time, I've even said I'll trip with you guys just so I can share this gift with you, but I want to be responsible for my actions as well


----------



## miketaco (Dec 19, 2015)

is getting lsd from deep web worth it? i cant find any but i love shroomies  but never got in touch with lsd

i also need some peyote seeds or pup to grow  id pay good moneys for both


----------



## Dat Dank (Dec 20, 2015)

miketaco said:


> is getting lsd from deep web worth it? i cant find any but i love shroomies  but never got in touch with lsd
> 
> i also need some peyote seeds or pup to grow  id pay good moneys for both


If you have enough balls to venture on the deep web (period), you should know that authorities have already cracked "TOR" the browser that supposedly blocks your IP Address and makes you anonymous. I'd be careful buying anything from there. I had my computer hacked any my camera turned on by itself last time I ventured there. How do you block your IP address when you browse the deep web?


----------



## miketaco (Dec 20, 2015)

Dat Dank said:


> If you have enough balls to venture on the deep web (period), you should know that authorities have already cracked "TOR" the browser that supposedly blocks your IP Address and makes you anonymous. I'd be careful buying anything from there. I had my computer hacked any my camera turned on by itself last time I ventured there. How do you block your IP address when you browse the deep web?


going on deep web aint nada just when u make a purchase i would take my precaution

u can try something simple like hot spot shield not like a full proof but thats were i started when learning how to protect ones self


----------



## mikek420 (Dec 20, 2015)

Gonna try 500 mics plus dmt tomorrow.


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 20, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> Gonna try 500 mics plus dmt tomorrow.


Yeah!
You can do ittttt!!!


----------



## mikek420 (Dec 20, 2015)

Do you think I should add MDMA to the mix? And how much as I've never done it before


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 21, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> Do you think I should add MDMA to the mix? And how much as I've never done it before


Come on Mike......
Why ask?


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 21, 2015)

It's Christmas.


----------



## Noinch (Dec 21, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> Do you think I should add MDMA to the mix? And how much as I've never done it before


100% yes 
Can do 100mg or something if you just want to try it out or just drop 250-300mg if you want to go all out + have more on hand if you want to take more. Take the mdma a few hours into the trip, don't want to be tripping balls whilst coming down from mdma


----------



## mikek420 (Dec 21, 2015)

why ask? Well here is a very good reason.

I trip because of the entheogenic effects, I love that feeling that I am learning something new about myself and the world and how things work and synergy.

My last roommate, did mdma like, once a week. she was a total slob, very little hygiene, left the house a total trainwreck, was mean and irritable towards everyone, extremely mean towards her own family, and lazy, she would force her sisters to clean her messes and clean her dogs shit off everything, she told me that my dog was shitting everywhere (when I didn't even let poor sombra out to play because I didn't want him learning that other dogs bad habits)

So mentaly i'm kinda iffy on it cause I don't wanna turn into that bitch lol (literally the only thing I can think of to describe her, she very foul language and very irritable all the time except on mdma)

And the once or twice I tried it by itself, I felt amaaazing but it was like I knew that I wasn't actually feeling that amazing I knew the whole time it was the drug. so thats my 0.02 on why I might not be too inclined but I am really really interested in checking it I might have to go for it anyway, what does it do in combination to the lsd? My buddy said he didn't want me to take 1 mg of lsd at his house, because he was afraid it would be too much (too much? what does that mean?) so I was hoping I could spice it up a bit  thanks for the info!


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 21, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> why ask? Well here is a very good reason.
> 
> I trip because of the entheogenic effects, I love that feeling that I am learning something new about myself and the world and how things work and synergy.
> 
> ...


Ooooohhhhh. I get it. Fear of the bitch transformation.


----------



## mikek420 (Dec 21, 2015)

lmao nooooooo sir I am more afraid it won't give me a trip the way I want to trip. put it like this, I've only SEEN mdma abused as a party drug. do you know anyone that has had nonabusive / nonparty interactions with mdma? and if so then I would want to try it, if not then I'll know its not for me


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 21, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> lmao nooooooo sir I am more afraid it won't give me a trip the way I want to trip. put it like this, I've only SEEN mdma abused as a party drug. do you know anyone that has had nonabusive / nonparty interactions with mdma? and if so then I would want to try it, if not then I'll know its not for me


Lol. I used to use it when i smoked weed. Would chill drink. It's Not know for anything as far as spiritual or enlightening. More of the physical, synthetic. Darkside.


----------



## mikek420 (Dec 21, 2015)

oh boo. I guess I wouldn't like it too much then


----------



## Noinch (Dec 21, 2015)

DaSprout said:


> Lol. I used to use it when i smoked weed. Would chill drink. It's Not know for anything as far as spiritual or enlightening. More of the physical, synthetic. Darkside.





mikek420 said:


> oh boo. I guess I wouldn't like it too much then


Personally for me it was very enlightening. It was one of the main drugs that helped me overcome a lot of my problems with anxiety and depression, I find it an amazing tool for being able to open yourself up to both yourself and other people and things around you.

However I will say these effects are only present in high quality mdma, make sure you get something good and not some low quality shit or something else all together. Set and setting is of course always a big thing with drug experiences too


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 21, 2015)

Noinch said:


> Personally for me it was very enlightening. It was one of the main drugs that helped me overcome a lot of my problems with anxiety and depression, I find it an amazing tool for being able to open yourself up to both yourself and other people and things around you.


 So You found MDMA useful as a tool or social lubricant? Could that potentially be a risk for a person to be reliable on the substance? It sounds like it has benefit but can be abused easily. MDMA can be extremely dangerous for One's mental health and well being. _Trust Me_.

I used to use MDMA as a life enhancer in social situations and realized this just was not helping the problem; it was making it worse. I have been suffering from mental issues because of MDMA + LSD experiences. I am convinced I am never going to have a life companion aka a wife or husband because of My psychedelic abuse a few years ago... All because of Me irresponsibly taking MDMA to enhance an LSD trip to "take the edge off" and look at Me now.... Single with the divine energy. I do not need a life partner because I have the divine on my side. Call Me insane or call Me a shaman???


----------



## Noinch (Dec 21, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> So You found MDMA useful as a tool or social lubricant? Could that potentially be a risk for a person to be reliable on the substance? It sounds like it has benefit but can be abused easily. MDMA can be extremely dangerous for One's mental health and well being. _Trust Me_.
> 
> I used to use MDMA as a life enhancer in social situations and realized this just was not helping the problem; it was making it worse. I have been suffering from mental issues because of MDMA + LSD experiences. I am convinced I am never going to have a life companion aka a wife or husband because of My psychedelic abuse a few years ago... All because of Me irresponsibly taking MDMA to enhance an LSD trip to "take the edge off" and look at Me now.... Single with the divine energy. I do not need a life partner because I have the divine on my side. Call Me insane or call Me a shaman???


I definitely agree that there's room to abuse it, I see it all the time here. However, with someone like myself, I've only done mdma a couple of times this year, I don't take it when I party or anything like that. Like any substance, there's room for abuse and room for amazing experiences to happen


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 21, 2015)

Noinch said:


> I definitely agree that there's room to abuse it, I see it all the time here. However, with someone like myself, I've only done mdma a couple of times this year, I don't take it when I party or anything like that. Like any substance, there's room for abuse and room for amazing experiences to happen


True. I became a sexual overfiend once. Dry boned my cousins girl in the middle of a party. Made out with his best friend. Then felt up his good friends girl. They all enjoyed it. As well as myself. Good times.


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Dec 21, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> lmao nooooooo sir I am more afraid it won't give me a trip the way I want to trip. put it like this, I've only SEEN mdma abused as a party drug. do you know anyone that has had nonabusive / nonparty interactions with mdma? and if so then I would want to try it, if not then I'll know its not for me


Theres a big difference in pure mdma and wats sold as it. Mostly rcs and bullshit tweaking Shit. Real mdma is very useful. In fact it was going the biggest thing in marriage consoling at one point. But. Imo lsd can do it all. Just eat a bit more. Try some mediation during your trip. Go find a calm spot. Sit snd look inward for a few hours. And lsd and dmt. Dont need anyhing else. For me at least. Than the next step is eat a ten strip. You may never need to take drugs ever again. Lol. At least a few days.


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Dec 21, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> So You found MDMA useful as a tool or social lubricant? Could that potentially be a risk for a person to be reliable on the substance? It sounds like it has benefit but can be abused easily. MDMA can be extremely dangerous for One's mental health and well being. _Trust Me_.
> 
> I used to use MDMA as a life enhancer in social situations and realized this just was not helping the problem; it was making it worse. I have been suffering from mental issues because of MDMA + LSD experiences. I am convinced I am never going to have a life companion aka a wife or husband because of My psychedelic abuse a few years ago... All because of Me irresponsibly taking MDMA to enhance an LSD trip to "take the edge off" and look at Me now.... Single with the divine energy. I do not need a life partner because I have the divine on my side. Call Me insane or call Me a shaman???


You know its funny uou say that. I just split up with my long term gf. Ovrr five years. 
Shes falling apart and lost wheras i feel more complete than ever. Just beingl here in love with every atom of exsistance. So yes perhaps im crazy but happy and invincible (emotionally). I started a psychedelic journey 3 years ago. And tranformed into a new entiity i never knew exsisted. My family. Her family. Lots of frienda just cant comprehend how in control of my emotions i am. These feelings are not us. And most people are ADDICTED to emotional states without ever realizing it. I thank lsd for opening my perceptions of this world and its inhabitants.


----------



## mikek420 (Dec 21, 2015)

Well I guess we'll see after I visit the pharmacy, I'd love to go for a whole 10 strip of LSD but I have to go for half that, and I might add something else. I can't wait till Christmas. I'm receiving 2 vials of <3


----------



## meristem (Dec 21, 2015)

Haven't tripped for years. Used to love it. My college friend had schizophrenia and we tripped together and it really fucked him up. He had lotsa issues afterwards. When I was young, one time my gf and I had to go to my parents house and have dinner zooming on 4 ways and it was BAD! I couldn't understand wtf they were saying. And my girlfriend was like, "let's get the fuck outta here". My mom was pissed! lol


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 21, 2015)

meristem said:


> Haven't tripped for years. Used to love it. My college friend had schizophrenia and we tripped together and it really fucked him up. He had lotsa issues afterwards. When I was young, one time my gf and I had to go to my parents house and have dinner zooming on 4 ways and it was BAD! I couldn't understand wtf they were saying. And my girlfriend was like, "let's get the fuck outta here". My mom was pissed! lol


Aaaaahhhhhh. Good times.


----------



## mikek420 (Dec 21, 2015)

Before I fucker myself up
600 mics LSD.
1.5 grams penis envy shrooms
0.2 grams MDMA
0.15 grams DMT
7 grams marijuana
I'd take a PIC but i have ingested some alcohol. This is my first trip on alcohol and on MDMA. Its jaustnthat magic amount of alcohol where you are still good


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 21, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> Before I fucker myself up
> 600 mics LSD.
> 1.5 grams penis envy shrooms
> 0.2 grams MDMA
> ...


Dude. That's it. I'm gonna plan a vaca. And visit your ass kid.
We gotta chill.


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 21, 2015)

You too @HeatlessBBQ 
And everyone else. 
Wait. We should plan a retreat. 
Hmmmmmm...


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Dec 22, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> Before I fucker myself up
> 600 mics LSD.
> 1.5 grams penis envy shrooms
> 0.2 grams MDMA
> ...


Damn son!! Dont have to much fun. Take a whistle in case ya get lost


----------



## mikek420 (Dec 22, 2015)

It feels good lol can't type but I have a headache Im not sure where that's coming from. But that movie teenage mutant ninja turtles absolutely blows my mind


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 22, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> It feels good lol can't type but I have a headache Im not sure where that's coming from. But that movie teenage mutant ninja turtles absolutely blows my mind


I always get a headache when I combine substances...
Pretty sure it is My brain telling Me to _slow_ the funk down.


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Dec 22, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> It feels good lol can't type but I have a headache Im not sure where that's coming from. But that movie teenage mutant ninja turtles absolutely blows my mind


Fuck teenage mutant turtles. Watch enter the void if you want something mind blowing. Or samsara or baraka.


----------



## mikek420 (Dec 22, 2015)

I think I lived tmnt last night not watched it. I was following along to my own plot line it was soooo fucked up that movie is exactly like my 4acodmt trip


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Feisty1UR (May 19, 2016)

asdf1 said:


> Help each other survive, for that is the one reason we are here. It is all truth proved by science. Want to know why science hasn't come up with a reason why we are here and alive. Well its because there is NO REASON for us to be here we JUST ARE. And look at the beauty in that..... think about it.... *WE ARE HERE, WE ACTUALLY DO EXIST, I think.... But whether or not I actually exist, there is something there enough for me to be able to question it*. And to give up questioning it to me is a sin in itself.
> 
> This is why I am against religion.


The beauty of hallucinogenics my friend, or hell. Depends on how you want to view it I guess.

I'll quote what you said earlier because it was great! "*When you realize that you cannot percieve the beginning of your life, it just always sort of WAS. And if this is true how could you be so sure it will end. You can say your life began when you were born but you can't percieve that beginning so how come we assume our life will end when we die. Now I am not talking about an after-life because that would too, assume that life ends. I mean to say that I KNOW that life is an eternal never-ending force called consiousness that will continue on after I pass.*"

I fully agree and understand what you mean by our consciousness being everlasting - I experienced something very similar on a trip once doubting my existence and how I feel towards life. The fact we're able to communicate through our thoughts, see random imagery appear in front of our eyes. Identify shapes, geometry, slow down/speed up time, visualize strands of data while on hallucinogenics (Personal Experience). I could go on forever about our ESP. The point I'm trying to prove is that we're more aware on hallucinogenics as human beings we are much more than just human beings. IF I had to identify our species into one word it would be computers.

This explains it pretty well - https://www.reddit.com/r/Psychonaut/comments/3uxz2n/the_most_powerful_lsd_trip_ive_had_meeting_the/


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 19, 2016)

Read up on Shroomery.org - This little peice of info

So. there's a rating scale for dosage.

Level 1-
Level 2-
Level 3-
Level 4-

-*LEVEL 5*
Level 5 effects are exclusively attributed to serotonergic psychedelic tryptamines, such as N,N-dimethyltryptamine (DMT), 4-phosphoryloxy-N,N-dimethyltryptamine (psilocybin) and 5-methoxy-N,N-dimethyltryptamine (5-MeO-DMT). These experiences can still be achieved with REALLY HIGH doses of LSD, mushrooms, and mescaline. Experiences include total loss of visual connection with reality, the sense of not being human or having a body, and the feeling of being in many places at the same time. The loss of reality is so extreme that it becomes ineffable. People have been reported seeing themselves in entirely different settings than their original setting,* and many people experience the feeling of being in a simulated reality; often computer simulated*. Religious phenomenon is reported at this level; often mentioned is a connection to an "all-knowing presence" or a "universal knowledge", which many equate with extra-terrestrials, artificial intelligence, God, love, or "enlightenment". This level is most often experienced by users of DMT. it can still happen with LSD, mushrooms, or mescaline AT HIGH DOSES and some attributes of this level can happen at lower levels.





This is exactly what I experienced, and it's still so fresh in my memory. Can someone reassure me everything will be ok? Because honestly I've experienced the notions of dying and when we finally die it's as if I was going through some kind of futuristic simulation waiting to be spat out into another simulated reality. And the next reality is something really really really harsh, almost as if everything is made of this weird aluminium and everyone is basically like robots living, working, doing. I'm not even joking. IM SCARED TO DIE. I want to be here on this plane of existence for as long as possible


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 19, 2016)

I'd love to have a really nice pleasant trip and experience what everybody has and open me up to some enlightenment. but this is what I've experienced first hand and I'm honestly scared to go back in.


----------



## DaSprout (May 19, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Read up on Shroomery.org - This little peice of info
> 
> So. there's a rating scale for dosage.
> 
> ...


Finally.


----------



## DaSprout (May 19, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> The beauty of hallucinogenics my friend, or hell. Depends on how you want to view it I guess.
> 
> I'll quote what you said earlier because it was great! "*When you realize that you cannot percieve the beginning of your life, it just always sort of WAS. And if this is true how could you be so sure it will end. You can say your life began when you were born but you can't percieve that beginning so how come we assume our life will end when we die. Now I am not talking about an after-life because that would too, assume that life ends. I mean to say that I KNOW that life is an eternal never-ending force called consiousness that will continue on after I pass.*"
> 
> ...


And the ESP. Too many do not want you to speak of.


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 19, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> Finally.


Finally.....?


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 19, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> And the ESP. Too many do not want you to speak of.


What do you mean? You're freaking me out just a little dude..


----------



## DaSprout (May 20, 2016)

You know exactly what i'm talkin' about. You just too afraid to admit it. Later.


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 20, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> You know exactly what i'm talkin' about. You just too afraid to admit it. Later.


I seriously have no idea what you mean. Can you atleast give me an idea? Extra Sensory perception isn't rare talk, there's a whole wiki dedicated to it. You're making it out to be some kind of secret thing only me and you would understand.

So please, for the sake of argument what the f**k do you mean?


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 20, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> You know exactly what i'm talkin' about. You just too afraid to admit it. Later.


I'll admit whatever it is you want me to admit, give me a sign or something atleast...


----------



## DaSprout (May 20, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> I seriously have no idea what you mean. Can you atleast give me an idea? Extra Sensory perception isn't rare talk, there's a whole wiki dedicated to it. You're making it out to be some kind of secret thing only me and you would understand.
> 
> So please, for the sake of argument what the f**k do you mean?





Feisty1UR said:


> I'll admit whatever it is you want me to admit, give me a sign or something atleast...


Lol!
I'm just messing with you feisty. I was drinking last night. Lol


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 20, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> Lol!
> I'm just messing with you feisty. I was drinking last night. Lol


Not cool man, not cool. Fuck drugs man! Seriously!! Shit's made me so unstable, you typing that shit to me freaked me out so bad haha


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 20, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Not cool man, not cool. Fuck drugs man! Seriously!! Shit's made me so unstable, you typing that shit to me freaked me out so bad haha


u were tripping balls then? lol


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 20, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> u were tripping balls then? lol


Slightly


----------



## DaSprout (May 20, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Not cool man, not cool. Fuck drugs man! Seriously!! Shit's made me so unstable, you typing that shit to me freaked me out so bad haha


Lol! Everyone loves Feisty. Good times. Lol


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 27, 2016)

SlightlyFeisty


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 2, 2017)

This thread needs a come back


----------



## DaSprout (Jan 2, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> This thread needs a come back


Who says?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 2, 2017)

DaSprout said:


> Who says?


The man who sent Me.


----------



## Al Kaloid (Jan 3, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> This thread needs a come back


Well, it doesn't really need to come back, because it never went away.

The OP is excellent stuff. Time perception is tricky business. Like the time we were driving in the country and got that collective vision thing going with maybe a little bit too much weed and all of us simultaneously thought I'd driven off a cliff and were accelerating faster and faster into the void. 

...Then we realized we weren't moving at all. 

Good times with good friends. Probably best to not drive at all when that high, but we were young and foolish.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 3, 2017)

Al Kaloid said:


> Well, it doesn't really need to come back, because it never went away.
> 
> The OP is excellent stuff. Time perception is tricky business. Like the time we were driving in the country and got that collective vision thing going with maybe a little bit too much weed and all of us simultaneously thought I'd driven off a cliff and were accelerating faster and faster into the void.
> 
> ...


LOL !!!!! That is a good read. 

When You say collective vision thing, do You mean You all were seeing the same visuals?


----------



## mo841 (Jan 3, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> This thread needs a come back


Boom, it's back


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 4, 2017)

mo841 said:


> Boom, it's back


Yeeeee, ninja!!!!!!


----------



## Al Kaloid (Jan 5, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> LOL !!!!! That is a good read.
> 
> When You say collective vision thing, do You mean You all were seeing the same visuals?


Basically, yes. We all thought we'd seen the cliff that I actually didn't drive off of. Good weed! Bad vision, but we got over it.


----------



## DaSprout (Jan 7, 2017)

Gonna take a trip outta town.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 7, 2017)

Al Kaloid said:


> Basically, yes. We all thought we'd seen the cliff that I actually didn't drive off of. Good weed! Bad vision, but we got over it.


Cannabis + Lsd combo for the win. Potent stuff ahahahaha.

One time after a rave, buddies and I were all tripping on Lucy and taking dabs I remember one of the buddies saying something along the lines of; "I feel like I'm on a fishing line. One end is on the moon and the other end is here now."

Which makes absolutely no sense when You think about it but at the same it made so much sense.


----------



## Al Kaloid (Jan 7, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Which makes absolutely no sense when You think about it but at the same it made so much sense.


Classic line!


----------



## millyways (Jan 14, 2017)

I was told by the wizzard zicot that i had recieved a 200ug dose of 50th anniversary GD family lsd, what do you think the chances are and what would i expect, the ramp up has been mild so far. into the firt 40 min now. also i ran into a kitty who gave me a tab she called dutch love , it had me laughing the whole night through with such a pleasant feeling in my body, that was new. since i have found the markets where the vendors are held to account i have really been able to see the effects of the varying doses of varied crystals.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 14, 2017)

millyways said:


> I was told by the wizzard zicot that i had recieved a 200ug dose of 50th anniversary GD family lsd, what do you think the chances are and what would i expect, the ramp up has been mild so far. into the firt 40 min now. also i ran into a kitty who gave me a tab she called dutch love , it had me laughing the whole night through with such a pleasant feeling in my body, that was new. since i have found the markets where the vendors are held to account i have really been able to see the effects of the varying doses of varied crystals.


Wishing the most pleasant of journeys.

*LSD micrograms:*
150 mics- This is the main dosage people try to shoot for if they are not that experienced to get LSD's effects without freaking out. This dose is usually 1-2 hits of good, legit LSD.
Effects are a lot like 110 micrograms but more profound.

200 mics- This is where things can get powerful. Your mind is racing. Beautiful colors are everywhere. Closed eye visuals are very apparent at this point. Life changing, spiritual experiences or realization can happen at this dose. If you are a noob to lsd this dose is simply too high for you. Many people can handle it quite well but some may freak out.


----------



## millyways (Jan 14, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Wishing the most pleasant of journeys.
> 
> *LSD micrograms:*
> 150 mics- This is the main dosage people try to shoot for if they are not that experienced to get LSD's effects without freaking out. This dose is usually 1-2 hits of good, legit LSD.
> ...


 oh ive been a psychonaut for many a year now, i was wondering more as to the boast of anniversary tour GD family acid, and would it perhaps be any different, kitten told me it could be tested to find iso-lsd and that would confirm it? curioser and curioser, i know this, the tabs i have bought from the vendors so far exceed almost everyone of the 150 tabs i ate as a kid.


----------



## millyways (Jan 14, 2017)

recently tried some golden teacher mushrooms again and was reminded why i like lsd more, they are just so heavy on the body!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 14, 2017)

millyways said:


> oh ive been a psychonaut for many a year now, i was wondering more as to the boast of anniversary tour GD family acid, and would it perhaps be any different, kitten told me it could be tested to find iso-lsd and that would confirm it? curioser and curioser, i know this, the tabs i have bought from the vendors so far exceed almost everyone of the 150 tabs i ate as a kid.


No idea. Have heard a lot about it. Wasnt eating acid around that time so I have no idea.
Im assuming it is an owsley batch from the vault ?



millyways said:


> recently tried some golden teacher mushrooms again and was reminded why i like lsd more, they are just so heavy on the body!


just on the body? as in the body high?


----------



## millyways (Jan 14, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> No idea. Have heard a lot about it. Wasnt eating acid around that time so I have no idea.
> Im assuming it is an owsley batch from the vault ?
> 
> 
> just on the body? as in the body high?


yes, a very very heavy buzz under the skin, feeling of gravity being higher than normal. incidentally his is the part of the trip where the world begins to have random washes of color come over it and the brightness is going up and down sometimes,


----------



## DaSprout (Jan 15, 2017)

good times.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 15, 2017)

millyways said:


> yes, a very very heavy buzz under the skin, feeling of gravity being higher than normal. incidentally his is the part of the trip where the world begins to have random washes of color come over it and the brightness is going up and down sometimes,


Any moments of insight or clarity ? Besides 'cool looking' visuals ? Any spiritual thoughts?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## throwdo (Aug 31, 2017)

Ate some edibles at a state park while hiking it was very intristing loved the nature good setting very tripy buzz mild hallucinations


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 2, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Ate some edibles at a state park while hiking it was very intristing loved the nature good setting very tripy buzz mild hallucinations


Interesting...

what kind of hallucinations and visuals were You getting ?


----------



## throwdo (Sep 2, 2017)

Well it set in on the hike back as the sun was setting it was very beautiful I was on top of a mountain looking over lake Trinidad orange sun set .we BBQ. When back at are camp then ate more edibles and crawled in tent as I layer there and the temp dropped I started to trip my sister is a city girl and kept getting scared we heard animals walking around tent . As I laid there the wind was wiping the side of the tent and I kept thinking somebody was kicking the tent from outside and the crickets were so loud it was like they were talking to each other I was high as hell


----------



## throwdo (Sep 2, 2017)

In Arkansas visiting still can't go home there is no food at grocery stores and no gas my town is surrounded buy water and it's still rising we're hoping are house does not flood that hurricane hit Texas hard


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 21, 2017)

throwdo said:


> In Arkansas visiting still can't go home there is no food at grocery stores and no gas my town is surrounded buy water and it's still rising we're hoping are house does not flood that hurricane hit Texas hard


How are things ?
You still on the west coast ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 19, 2018)

This is just dandy. This is like everything was set up or something.


----------

